# Welcome To Sky High RaceWay... Come In And See What Customs Are Racing



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bring what you run. The Inaugural Race is going down soon. No Dates yet but Here it is. No signage up yet but the boys just finished paving and things are looking good.

I will be posting pictures of what I run so come in and look around. Want to race? Bring your rides and see whats she got!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The Shop will be going under construction any day now. I think they will be moving in to the end of the lower shelf to the right side. 

I think I will give these 2 a run for the 1st blast.

The 55 is Pro Prepped and the Buick is a street car. So no big surprises coming. Or not?lol


----------



## bobhch

Is that long enough?...woah that looks like a fun strip of track to fly down!!

BZ


----------



## Rolls

Hot up them tires with some HO scale bleach in the staging area! 
That's gonna be lots of fun and I can see it's gettin' ready to run!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey,that Sky High Raceway looks AWESOME! Good luck with Inaugural race and the racing season. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys, your all welcome to come do some passes if your ever around this neck. 


Here is the temp shop the fellas set up. I am noy sure if i'm digging it that much. 

This guy in the GS has some work to do and he don't care where he works on it!!!

Even though we aren't officially open, I was able to do a few warm up passes to see how the track grip was. These 2 liked the track set up. The Mopar kept getting the Goat at the end of the strip!!!

The GTO is Gorgous!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so in Slotto's thread Mr Hilltop shows a great tip to extend any tjet pretty easily!!! I hope anyways but here are a few I would die to get mounted!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would almost say do them like they do the Munster's cars. Slim lines and use the die cast front end. If I was a bit braver I that's the approach I would use.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would almost say do them like they do the Munster's cars. Slim lines and use the die cast front end. If I was a bit braver I that's the approach I would use.



Haha I was chopping up a slimmy a little while age and it's more difficult than I expected. I have to get the guys with the welders to help a bit.

And I can't stop running!!!! I just sent a few in to get worked on over night so tomorrow is another day.

I was having a blast tonite with alot of cars but these 2 inparticular were an absolute blast!!! Ahhh can you say Vintage:woohoo:


The flame car is an absolute 10 and the other is a 6 but I run em all.


----------



## jtslot

hey joe what part of jersey are you from ? i live in westchester near york town,let me know i would try to give ya a run for the money,ha ha


----------



## ctsvowner

Ok Joe, You just set a date I'll do the drive and drag my buddy Super Coupe down to your track with me.

Oh Yea I like your shop setup also.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's hard to get the courage up to cut a chassis the first few times. I butcher them without a second thought now... well, ok maybe with a second thought... but no third thoughts! :lol: I've only had 2 slimmies and cut one of them for this...




























Looking back, I would have done it differently, but cutting the chassis would have still been required. This is a Maisto body, they sell 'em at Wally World, and the only one I've seen at mine anyway. They pop up on the bay once in a while, and rarely top 2 bux. Most of the cars they put out are modern blobs, this one being the oddball of their production line. It is a die cast, but is very light weight. 

Another case of "I wish I was closer", Joe, I'm not much of a racer, but wouldn't mind hanging out in the tree house!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking very creative with the shop Joe, lots of room there. Also glad to see Sky High Raceway open!!! You got an exhuast fan for the burnout smoke???  RM


----------



## bobhch

*Drag on...*

The picture of your GS with the primer and putty work...Great!

Love the work in progress type of cars just as much as the finished up ones. 

Reminds me of High School as we were always fixing up our cars. Those were the days.

Bob...looks like you are having fun on your Dragstrip...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. We also have 2 road coarses for you road guys. 2 4 by 16's, one Tomy 4 lane and the Wizzard 4 lane.

My zip is 08879 guys so check it out and see you guys at some point or another!!

Hey RM no exhaust fan cause I kinda like the fumes!lol:freak:

Dave you guys are welcome. As soon as we have the Grand Opening I will post the date!!


Uh bob, when do you ever stop fixing em up? They're never good enough!!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Oh Eggsalad maybe we can meet up at NJ Nastalgia Hobbys First.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey Joe, I'm guessing you found yourself one of these?

http://www.oliverstimelesstoys.com/Play+Sets/727/index-220710695630.htm

http://www.vectis.co.uk/Page/ViewLot.aspx?LotId=133335&Section=1254

--rick


----------



## Rolls

Teach... your children well. Next gen Skylark fans.

My slot-kids are fans of your '70 GS. They loved this one, too, and it's white paint was far from perfect. 

Dig the NJ inspection sticker on the windshield. (That's South Jersey, though. Might as well be a different state, right?)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey Joe, I'm guessing you found yourself one of these?
> 
> http://www.oliverstimelesstoys.com/Play+Sets/727/index-220710695630.htm
> 
> http://www.vectis.co.uk/Page/ViewLot.aspx?LotId=133335&Section=1254
> 
> --rick



Yes sir I did pick one up:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Rolls said:


> Teach... your children well. Next gen Skylark fans.
> 
> My slot-kids are fans of your '70 GS. It's white paint was far from perfect.
> 
> Dig the NJ inspection sticker on the windshield. (That's South Jersey, though. Might as well be a different state, right?)




Gorgous car rolls!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Update from the Track Officials today:

Due to a bad batch of asphalt, the paving company has been fired and a stop payment on his check has been implemented. Really bad job on this track. Looks like a San Fran street with all the hills and bumps.

Next paving crew is due next week. We need a flat surface!!!


On to the next issue, the power company has been called. The supply is no where near it needs to be to power the entire property, so I will have to get on the power company asap!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Let'em all have it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> Let'em all have it.



You know it!! I'm not having none of it!!!

I will keep you all posted!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so since we had to hire another road crew, I figured we could scrape together a few more g's and set up a return road. 

Here's my plan: There allready is 16 foot of the lower shelf with room for a tomy run down the back behind the display cars and it connected nicely to a tight turn and onto the front wall shelf with 2 9 inch straights. Out in the open easily accessible to grab.

The other 9 foot I am thinking, to use a bank (with a few extra sections) at the end of the Strip and kinda get it to go down under into a semi-circle and then connect to the return road underneath??

Am I nuts? I think you can get banks to work this way. I think we have done this in the past.





Well I guess we will find out soon enough.:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So today I did some construction. I am set on making a return track.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like it would work to me. The guys in the shop can just hop on the return loop and head to the track for some high speed laps. Way to go. Tom


----------



## bobhch

Nice Return track idea Joe. :thumbsup:

Bob...I don't even have a Go Away track...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's getting there Joe!!! Good thinking on the lower shelf return track!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Yeah! NEAT TRACK IDEAS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great idea Joe65!!! Save that walking...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks for the kind words fellas. If not for you guys I would sit down and do laps but you guys have me always thinking!!! Thanks alot!!! lol

So Mr Tom Stumpf gave me these last show and I just came across them in a box so I cleaned em up, did some detail paint work and tom they will get some art work of some sort. I think they are coooool Nash's!!!

(These are 2 I need some 3 dollar chassis' for) Waiting on a link please. Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the new improved SCOOL Bus with the right stacks. About a scale 8 inches. :dude: The drivers name is "Big Al"


Also was having fun with this blue beauty. The divorced axle bodies are made for Dragging!!!!!:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Rolls

Lead Sled and S'cool Bus are looking mighty good, Joe! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And just let me add this, the new exhaust has made major HP gains cause I swear this Bus is proving to be one of my fastest on the strip so far!! No kidding. It's no lie. This baby hauls some serious azz. And it looks real cool doing a pass too!!!!:freak::freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rolls said:


> Lead Sled and S'cool Bus are looking mighty good, Joe! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Dude the sled is soooo kewl doing a run too!!!! Now I will have to get some more in different colors.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Don't ask me how but I got guys to work on the holiday today and they were able to complete the return road. All up and running.:thumbsup:

It's gonna cost me though.


----------



## tjd241

*Looks like ya nailed it Joe...*

Very convenient solution customized for your situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Looks great, Joe. Very clever and very practical. Makes for more racing fun with less hassle. Very cool. :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.:thumbsup:

So in this shot. you can see which lane I prefer. Got some good rubber going down there. It will only get better.

The left hand lane is closed until the fence contractor shows up. It's a long way down.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Put this together today. It's got an Xlerator Quad in it and it winds up pretty darn good for a conversion car. And it's a MM so it's a win win.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got this in the mail today. I grabbed it cheap on feepay.

I will get some more pics up tomorrow. Loading them onto "my pics" then resizing then saving then browsing then trying to find the picture....Sheeeesh there has to be an easier way.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I can't decide on the shop area but this is what was going on today.


----------



## win43

Love that GTO ..... but then, I love ALL GTOs :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

Wow i have not been there in a month & i don`t reconize SKY HIGH. Don`t no how you are getting Aspalt in January in Jersey but you must be paying top dollar. When your shop opens i can use some work. Your cars look great .My construction trailer got hit today in Unpleasantville.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Skylark the stacks up front are a Super Neat idea on your S'COOL BUS...Vrooooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooom! I can see the 2 smoke trails billowing out of them now as it speeeeeeeeeeds down the track man!!










Looks like you are having a bunch of fun on your dragstrip now.

Bob...Full Throttle...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

win43 said:


> Love that GTO ..... but then, I love ALL GTOs :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sidejobjohn introduced me to these quad conversions and this one is the type without the little plastic bushing on the main brass plate rail thingy. And it screame!!! Any GTO is good by me too bro!!



sidejobjon said:


> Wow i have not been there in a month & i don`t reconize SKY HIGH. Don`t no how you are getting Aspalt in January in Jersey but you must be paying top dollar. When your shop opens i can use some work. Your cars look great .My construction trailer got hit today in Unpleasantville.


You know how it goes dude, you gotta pay what it costs!!




bobhch said:


> Hey Skylark the stacks up front are a Super Neat idea on your S'COOL BUS...Vrooooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooom! I can see the 2 smoke trails billowing out of them now as it speeeeeeeeeeds down the track man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are having a bunch of fun on your dragstrip now.
> 
> Bob...Full Throttle...zilla


Full Throttle is a great line Bob!!!!

I been clocking some miles thats for sure. Well a 1/4 at a time.lol I actually got my 70 GS I got from Trax aka Bruce flying!!! I mounted the blue drag arm chassis under it and it's poping out of the track!!! The more you run em the better and faster they go. Go figure!!:freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We have a little development, Under Ground Speed was spotted working on a few things. You can see he favors the Willy's like we all do. Whats that big power plant hanging on the crane???

(Awsome 1.50 buildings HT thanks!!!)

And had a fence contractor come in and put this up. Not sure if we will call it permament just yet but let's see what everyone thinks.

This 70 GS from Trax Hobbies has been lowered as much as possible without hacking the quaters up so I like it. This Blue Drag Arm Aurora cgassis is a real wheel popper!!!!! Been doing some runs with it ans she is smoooothening out real good.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65, You gonna need another shelf!!! Looking good...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking bunch of cars there. Keep up the awesome work. Tom


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Joe65... you're really cranking out some great stuff!! Sky High Raceway is in full flight!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Tom. 

In Full Flight!!!lol

Well I got a package from AW today.:thumbsup: 15 new flat :hat:15 in track sections. These will get prepped before going down and I have 2 additional powered 15 inch sections I will be adding for even power down the strip. 3 shots of power should be good no?? Now I have to find out how to wire those taps in.


Also the power company bumped us up to 19 volts but up to 7 amps. I know it's lacking but we will get there.


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey Joe, I love your track & your track ideas. I may have to borrow your ideas about the exhaust. But in trade, I'll send you my idea of a wheelin' school bus. Take a Tyco chassis, bend a thin strip of brass, drill holes in the ends, bend it in a U shape, pull the wheels off, slip a piece of metal onto the axels, put wheels back on, put a piece of velcro on top, piece of velcro inside the bus, put clay in the back of the bus, now take it to the track. Hope the pictures help.
--fcb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

fordcowboy said:


> Hey Joe, I love your track & your track ideas. I may have to borrow your ideas about the exhaust. But in trade, I'll send you my idea of a wheelin' school bus. Take a Tyco chassis, bend a thin strip of brass, drill holes in the ends, bend it in a U shape, pull the wheels off, slip a piece of metal onto the axels, put wheels back on, put a piece of velcro on top, piece of velcro inside the bus, put clay in the back of the bus, now take it to the track. Hope the pictures help.
> --fcb



LMAO!!! I swear I was just thinking about getting a different bus and making it a wheelie bus!! Great minds think alike bud.

You are absolutly welcome to anything you might pick up here from me, a newb!! Although it probably came from within the archives on this great site.

This place has put me in a place I never been when it comes to slots.

Thanks to all you guys here who inspire us all to push ourselves to our limits and beyond.

HT Zilla, Kiwi, Reaper, Slotto,22 tall,ParkRNDL,Win, Xracer and Mr BillHall to mention a few off the top of my head. You guys are amazing and only hope to put out a car like you guys can.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got these today. Love these chrome Wheels on the WL 4 Gear!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You want to sell the chrome wheels???  RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You want to sell the chrome wheels???  RM


all we have to do is give him a nice Buick and we get the chromies?? One set for HT and one for me! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> all we have to do is give him a nice Buick and we get the chromies?? One set for HT and one for me!
> 
> Wes


Don't hide them in the Batcave...that is the first place the rest of us are going to look for them.

Bob...Dig those neat chrome rims...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You guys are too much!!! lmao!!!!


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Don't hide them in the Batcave...that is the first place the rest of us are going to look for them.
> 
> Bob...Dig those neat chrome rims...zilla


LOL!!! 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW. those buildings look TOTALLY different decorated like that. VERY cool. gotta find me some old tin signs...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> WOW. those buildings look TOTALLY different decorated like that. VERY cool. gotta find me some old tin signs...
> 
> --rick



Rick I got the signs at the last train show. Those guys have everything!!!!!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so I got a little silly. But this thing is so big I could have put a book on that quater panel!!! The performance sticker wouldn't fit on most tjets!!lol


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice.If ya have to check the track for an oil down or miscellaneous parts, you might as well do it in style. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> Nice.If ya have to check the track for an oil down or miscellaneous parts, you might as well do it in style. Tom


And a styling we will go!!!!!!

How bout another Bad A$$ Traxx 70 GS?? I left this one down and dirty low!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice Caddy, and super nice GS!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:. You have to get some black lacquer spray bomb, and get some Alclad!!!! A body that sweet needs some chrome!! The Alclad will mean you'll have to fire up that airbrush though!! :lol: 

P.S. Had a screwy hectic day Joe, will try to get back on your track banner tomorrow after my meeting with the vampire... errr... nurse for my blood work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice Caddy, and super nice GS!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:. You have to get some black lacquer spray bomb, and get some Alclad!!!! A body that sweet needs some chrome!! The Alclad will mean you'll have to fire up that airbrush though!! :lol:
> 
> P.S. Had a screwy hectic day Joe, will try to get back on your track banner tomorrow after my meeting with the vampire... errr... nurse for my blood work.


It's all good on the banner. We aren't anywhere ready for the Grand Opening just yet.

But please explain this "black laquer bomb"? "Alclad"? What is it and what do I need it for? Chrome?? Please enlighten scm.


----------



## alpink

"bomb" is a spray paint can. Alclad is a chrome treatment paint that goes over black gloss and is equal to chrome in it's final appearance.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Alclad is a super sweet silver paint. It comes in a bottle. It's pricey, but the results are well worth the cost. Bigger hobby stores usually carry it. It is probably the closest thing to chrome you can apply yourself. It is best applied over black paint. Lacquer dries quickest, so that's why I suggested it as a base. I've used it over black for a base coat under candies, and for chrome. Bill Hall turned me on to the stuff, and he might be able to add to this, or take a stroll through the lower # pages of his Model Murdering thread. I know he discussed it there a few times. He shot a body with the stuff, and he uses it for much of his bright work.


----------



## Super Coupe

I believe Alclad is a liquid chrome in a bottle. But ya need the black lacquer as a base coat. This message is not approved by any authority. Tom


----------



## kiwidave

Always good to see another shop thread! Well done Joe. Looking forward to seeing more custom builds. I got a low GS on the bench as well!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ahh thanks for filling me in guys. I will have to be getting me some. Is it the same stuff we used on the inside of lexan bodies? I think I have a bottle up there. I will have to look tomorrow.

Meanwhile I seen a couple guys stop by the UnderGround Speed Shop.. 2 need no introduction then you have the Odd Rod from 76 snf the Mickey Thompson Challenger I 4 engine monster!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Grabbed this Merc at Nastalgia yesterday. Looks killer with the white walls and the basic tjet stock rims.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Tony got me thinking, What to do. I grabbed my super II quad chassis and put some of slot car devices vintage G-Plus alum babies on it and I can't even get it to launch. I will have to put wheelie bars on it tomorrow.

I tried these 2 but like the aluminum better.


----------



## bobhch

*If I had lots of money...*

Nice looking Buick JoeSkylark! It looks fast.......Vroooooooooom, Vrooooooooom, Screeeeatch!

Bob...I'd by me a Mercury or two...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE the Mickey Thompson Challenger!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can you say O-Gauge????


----------



## clemedc

OOO-Guage hehe sweet


----------



## Rolls

O-gauge track. Oh yeah! Daddy likes!! O-gauge track is mega-cool for anything, but extra sweet when used for drag racing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rolls said:


> O-gauge track. Oh yeah! Daddy likes!! O-gauge track is mega-cool for anything, but extra sweet when used for drag racing.



Agreed. I swear I put these 3 sections together and it's amazing how freaking flat it is!!! Almost 50 years old and this stuff is like brand new. No BETTER than new.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I have aquired a small collection recently and just today decided to give them a little sun light. These look like they were bought new in 70 something and were placed into a Pit Case and never again saw sunlight.

Anyways, looking around I discover an AFX with a brand new Blue Drag Arm in it. Hmm? So I take it apart, not a spec of dirt inside, oil it up, put a nice new set of lungs in the holes and reassemble. Now I find a nice pair of slip on's and rev it up.

Oh boy this thing sound mean!!!! So I place it at the line, patiently wait for the green, and........... pops out every time. Ok, so now let me drill 2 holes in the rear of this unbelievably spotless brand new looking 40 year old chassis. With out damaging anything. Cause it needs wheelie bars. No if's ands or buts!!!

Now to find a good candidate for it. Ahh this fresh 66 ( 66? What was I typing??) 55 Dash I got the other day.

Perfect match. I'm gonna start a dating service I think


This is an animal.I can not keep the tires from spinning!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Somebody had to say it...Gotcha*

Joe,

I hope Tom Stumpf doesn't see this 66 Chevy or he will want to collect a bunch of them. 
Oh Hilltop close you eyes too...

Yeah eye know joe...finger displacement defuntion on the 66. 

Nice Blue Armature story... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Speed is good!! 
Small collections of old slots are Gold sometimes...Lucky!!

Bob...I can't drive 55...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Joe,
> 
> I hope Tom Stumpf doesn't see this 66 Chevy or he will want to collect a bunch of them.
> Oh Hilltop close you eyes too...
> 
> Yeah eye know joe...finger displacement defuntion on the 66.
> 
> Nice Blue Armature story... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Speed is good!!
> Small collections of old slots are Gold sometimes...Lucky!!
> 
> Bob...I can't drive 55...zilla



LMAO!!!!!! Thats what happens when you post in the middle of the night and can't see the key board!!!! lol lol lol

I was actually gonna put Tom's name in the heading of that post but it was so late and I was so tired I didn't even read my post before posting it!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*White Bat Mobile!?!?!?! Oh No!! You Opened It!?!?!?!*

Yes I did! I opened the white bat mobile.

After all it is a slot car. Like Dave says.

Actually a real quik late madel. These don't run usually to well but I pulled the right side magnet off the chassis and it runs great.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Now your cookin, lookin for bad guys.


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahaha!

Now ya gone and done it Joe. Gashing the wrapper is a major party foul!

You'll never be able to sip Tea and extend yer pinky finger with the collector crowd.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Now ya gone and done it Joe. Gashing the wrapper is a major party foul!
> 
> You'll never be able to sip Tea and extend yer pinky finger with the collector crowd.



I have 4 more plus the 1 with the blem so I gotta still be in good standing!!!

Ok so this is one of "Those " projects. Comes out for a few minutes, then put back into the pile. Then pick it up again and put it away again. Today I mounted the wheels onto tjet stock rims, then got the front axle in line, now I am playing with engine combo's. Whatcha think?

1 st pic has just the original engine but leaves a huge viod, then here is the twin and single Hot Wheel engines in the 2nd shot.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CTSV OWNER said:


> Now your cookin, lookin for bad guys.
> 
> 
> Dave



You have to know that you were my inspiration there bub!!!!

P.S. PM me your address and number please, I have something for you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This shot has a combo of the original sweet engine with those hot pipes and one of the hw engines.


----------



## clemedc

All looking good Joe


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

Gotta love that...Red Flames (very nice red flames) on a silver ROD!

This reminds me of a Cool long Model T dragster picture in one of my 60s car mags. 
The engine sits behind the radiator and then the frame extends past that.

Bob...long is good...zilla


----------



## Rolls

That looks great, Joe! I really like how those long flames sorta balance out the long front extension and give it a cool, integrated look. And BZ said it perfectly - gotta love the color combo of red flames on silver background... Beauty!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool thanks guys. I will eventually get that one all worked out.

But for now look what I gone and done now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope the slot gods aren't revolting against me!!!!! Yes I did it!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Getting ready to do something different for me here. But the cars are way cooool!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well management has informed me that we are going to be upgrading to a pro strip, being some wide track and a good light and timing system. We need to have a few more fund raisers first but I started to play with our own design starting line. 

First I spent 17 and change at my local HS. Balsa, flat gray plastic strips, glue and this cool guard rail looking stuff. I had some colored tape in stock along with the other stuff you will see.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now I attached the 2 track sections to a piece of plywood. (Same piece SwamperGene soldered up some Tomy Pwr tracks on) then I just started doing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Threw a little red tape around, we know how that can go , and it's looking good.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Next I added some back round fencing for effect.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's what i'm looking at. The billboards I thought couldn't be more fitting for this.:thumbsup:

Gotta love the Dragsters


----------



## Super Coupe

The work going on at Sky High looks GREAT! Good to see a new track keeping pace with/better than E-town.Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Wow! Great work Joe65Skylark-Ogauge!!! Love it. Sky High is setting the bar sky high.


----------



## gunn

great job joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Joe65. If you need some spectators try this. Just resize to fit your needs...RM

scroll down to the grandstand
http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> The work going on at Sky High looks GREAT! Good to see a new track keeping pace with/better than E-town.Way to go.
> >Tom<


Thanks sc:thumbsup:



Rolls said:


> Wow! Great work Joe65Skylark-Ogauge!!! Love it. Sky High is setting the bar sky high.


I am loving this O-Gauge track!!!!!



gunn said:


> great job joe


Gunn it is because of your inspirational talk in which I used my brain. lol

Thanks to Gunn for helping me get over my fear of taking a project on myself. I am not really too creative. But it worked out ok and it's portable, unattached. 



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good Joe65. If you need some spectators try this. Just resize to fit your needs...RM
> 
> scroll down to the grandstand
> http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html


RM, it'a also because of guys like yourself that I constantly find myself trying much harder and pushing to do things i've never done before.

This site had really opened my eyes the last year. You guys are always pushing the envelope and it lights a fire under all our butts to get it going!!!!

Something powerful around here. I am just thankful for Tom turning me on to this place and that i'm fortunate enough to be where I am and have the stuff I have. I have met some incredible people because of this site.


So Thanks to all you nutty custom car builders who push the envelope cause it's rubbing off onto all us slotheads!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Snip*....

This site had really opened my eyes the last year. You guys are always pushing the envelope and it lights a fire under all our butts to get it going!!!!

Something powerful around here. I am just thankful for Tom turning me on to this place and that i'm fortunate enough to be where I am and have the stuff I have. I have met some incredible people because of this site.


So Thanks to all you nutty custom car builders who push the envelope cause it's rubbing off onto all us slotheads!!!!:thumbsup:


Several years back I went through the EXACT same thing Joe. The HT gang's enthusiasm can be a powerful motivator. It wasnt very long after that I loosened up and started to let it fly. 

What always struck me most was the support and brotherhood of our fine membership. People from all walks of life contributing to something greater than themselves. Truly something admirable. A fine tradition that I am grateful and proud to be a part of in some small way.

We're damm glad to have ya!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Snip*....
> 
> 
> 
> Several years back I went through the EXACT same thing Joe. The HT gang's enthusiasm can be a powerful motivator. It wasnt very long after that I loosened up and started to let it fly.
> 
> What always struck me most was the support and brotherhood of our fine membership. People from all walks of life contributing to something greater than themselves. Truly something admirable. A fine tradition that I am grateful and proud to be a part of in some small way.
> 
> We're damm glad to have ya!




It's hard to believe you weren't born with a dremel in one hand and a paint brush in the other!!!!!! Like Zilla, Randy, to name a few.:wave:

I am proud to be a member here bill. Thanks and if I can get anywhere near the place where you guys are at someday, life would be complete.

Now here is the spectators, and finally an NHRA sign in place. Thanks RM for the link. Looks to be a great source!!

Here in the 1st shot it was clearly missing something important!!! Got it in the 2nd pic:thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

OMG I LOVE IT. excellent work Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clemedc said:


> OMG I LOVE IT. excellent work Joe



Thanks Clay.:thumbsup:

I really need to get back to work lol:freak:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Joe those spek tators are gonna be pissed when the realize they paid $50.00 for a seat behind a billboard.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CTSV OWNER said:


> Joe those spek tators are gonna be pissed when the realize they paid $50.00 for a seat behind a billboard.
> 
> Dave



Thats ok. Their money has allready been put in the register 

Hey are you going to the Aberdeen show Dave?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Stopped at Tom's today. He called to tell me he had a little something for me.:hat:

Look at the art on this box!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## clemedc

haha but you gotta love the off time Joe, take it when you can get it and love the artwork on those boxes.


----------



## bobhch

*Yo, Yo, Yoooooooooooo Brother...*

Joe,

You are tearing it up and I am loving the View!!! Keep going man you are on a HUGE Roll...tootsie, roll, toot, toot, tootsie roll...roll baby roll....tootsie roll :roll:

Your life is a Drag.............Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!

Bob...what bill said (HT brotherhood conects all of us together)...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad you are enjoying it Bob. 

Put a GN together with a mean green last night. It's not ;low enough but I can't keep this one in the slot. Lots of power in these old mean greenies!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got a few more going here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Butterscotch MEV 70 GS.

I swiped the buick mags off the 68 diecast that i'm sending to jtslot to do a resin casting of and man oh man do they look sweet.


----------



## kiwidave

Some very cool stuff going on here Joe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Some very cool stuff going on here Joe.


Thanks Dave. I know you see your 70 buicks all over this thread :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup:

Thanks to you my brutha :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dragstrip diorama turned out great Joe65!!! Just takes a little time and imagination...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Dragstrip diorama turned out great Joe65!!! Just takes a little time and imagination...RM



Thank you rm. Coming from you it means alot. Although I would rather have had the real deal, but with being out of work for almost 2 months now, I am in a strange position. One I am not used to. I usually never have problems generating cash flow but things are really in the crapper.

But better days have to be ahead for all of us. Thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## bobhch

*Whip Cream with a couple cherries on top if yah got it...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thank you rm. Coming from you it means alot. Although I would rather have had the real deal, but with being out of work for almost 2 months now, I am in a strange position. One I am not used to. I usually never have problems generating cash flow but things are really in the crapper.
> 
> But better days have to be ahead for all of us. Thats what I keep telling myself.


Joe,

Yes better days will come. Hopefully soon things will clear up a bit.

A bowl of Ice Cream always makes me feel better. I don't use sprinkles but, you could toss that on as a BONUS. :hat:

Bob...Am planning on winning the Lottery soon...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Some good old Hershey's Dark Chocolate makes me smile Bob,  thanks. :thumbsup:


So I have been day dreaming about that sweet 4 gear GN that Tony from the UK did and has in his thread "Lil Hemi Shop" and have had this diecast for a few years. It's Jada Dub something or another. But it has the right look and after seeing how it lined up with a 4 gear perfectly, I looked under neath it and low and behold.......2 screws holding it together :freak: so just dropping it on it sitting high but I can sooooo see a pro mod future for this body to get cast up!! Am I crazy??? :drunk:

I need a caster again. :hat:Oh boy. I am out of control. :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I want to thank Mr Hilltop. I was scared to try to narrow some Specialty rear rims and tires but jumped in with 2 feet and they were relatively easy. With his simplyfied tutorial anything is possible!!! Even a moron like myself can do it.:freak:

Thanks RM

So I wanted to see how this body would look slammed like a pro-mod and boy oh boy is this thing SEXY!!!! First I needed to narrow front and rear rims. Add a deck spoiler and whellie bars with some chutes???!!!!

Now I just need to find someone to cast it in resin. This is a diecast From Jada called Dub City. HOT!!! I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!

ANyone?

Am I right guys????


----------



## gunn

looks great


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

gunn said:


> looks great


Hi Lee. :wave: Looks cool right?? I couldn't do some of the things i've done lately without help from guys like yourself and Hilltop, Zilla, Bobch to name a few. I never narrowed anything before and it came out sweet.

Thanks to all you guys for helping us along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hi Lee. :wave: Looks cool right?? I couldn't do some of the things i've done lately without help from guys like yourself and Hilltop, Zilla, Bobch to name a few. I never narrowed anything before and it came out sweet.
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for helping us along the way. :thumbsup:


Joe65SkylarkGS,

Dude what is keeping you from trying to cast this up yourself? 

If you mess up (which you probably won't) you can always go back and try again. This isn't a job so, nobody is going to yell at yah. he,he,he 

Bob...driving a car you casted is a Hoot...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS,
> 
> Dude what is keeping you from trying to cast this up yourself?
> 
> If you mess up (which you probably won't) you can always go back and try again. This isn't a job so, nobody is going to yell at yah. he,he,he
> 
> Bob...driving a car you casted is a Hoot...zilla



What are you on??lol

Seriously, what does it take? I've never seen it done before.


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What are you on??lol
> 
> Seriously, what does it take? I've never seen it done before.


PM sent, BZ


----------



## sidejobjon

*Saturday Morning at Sky High WOW*

I had pit pass at Sky High this past Sat Morn WoW. I as there for 4 hrs and don`t think i seen everything that was at the car show Looked like Barrett Jaskson in HO. Every time Joe was talking to me , i had to apolgize for my self the corner of my eye would catch another car either driving by or on one of the three tracks.He has a wide array Mini`s -2- Lincoln`s Two smooth road coarses & more famous AW drag strip with return/ ogauge Drag in the works.
HT pictures are cool but you got to make it SKY HIGH. Told Joe to get his three tracks & open his SKY HIGH Store before his boss calls him back & its to late!!!!
JOE Thanks for having me over was a blast.
John F:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> I had pit pass at Sky High this past Sat Morn WoW. I as there for 4 hrs and don`t think i seen everything that was at the car show Looked like Barrett Jaskson in HO. Every time Joe was talking to me , i had to apolgize for my self the corner of my eye would catch another car either driving by or on one of the three tracks.He has a wide array Mini`s -2- Lincoln`s Two smooth road coarses & more famous AW drag strip with return/ ogauge Drag in the works.
> HT pictures are cool but you got to make it SKY HIGH. Told Joe to get his three tracks & open his SKY HIGH Store before his boss calls him back & its to late!!!!
> JOE Thanks for having me over was a blast.
> John F:thumbsup:



Johnny boy it was my pleasure having you over. Just wish it could have been longer. 4 hours goes by in an eye's blink. :freak:

I wanted to try to have you help with the riggen I am having trouble with but like you said, it's so easy to get distracted up there. 

A store is definitly in my future somewhere. Maybe in 10 12 years but when I retire I will jump in feet first!!

Anytime Johhny and an open invite to all guys within the area. All are welcome. Until I start working anywyas!! lol


----------



## clemedc

JOE you really got to get back to work LOL hows that sound coming from a guy who isnt working either ???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clemedc said:


> JOE you really got to get back to work LOL hows that sound coming from a guy who isnt working either ???



Sounds like we should open a Hobby store and race place!!!!!


----------



## win43

Cool drag car. ZZZZOOOOOOmmmmmmmm I think I smell rubber (silicone) burning :lol: :roll:


----------



## clemedc

cool then I could play with all your cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*Fall Frenzy Prize*

So I started working on the COOL 80's camaro Pro-Mod that Sam from Nitro SLotz donated as a prize for the Fall Frenzy that I took 1st in tjet stock skinny class in Skippack PA.

I primed this one first and wow the paint laid on real nice. I went with a SunBurst from Boyd's Model Masters paints. Now I need to get me some Decals. Where can I get some cool Pro-Mod Type Decals guys???


----------



## Bill Hall

Oooooh shiney!

Looks great Joe. A nice even paint film with deep liquid gloss. Bullseye!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Give it plenty of dry time Joe. That finish looks stellar!!! Oh, and no clue on the decals..


----------



## clemedc

*thumbs up Joe*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Oooooh shiney!
> 
> Looks great Joe. A nice even paint film with deep liquid gloss. Bullseye!


Yea it went on nice and smooth.



slotcarman12078 said:


> Give it plenty of dry time Joe. That finish looks stellar!!! Oh, and no clue on the decals..


I like to let em dry for 2 or more days because I allready gave my finger prints. lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Boyd's Sunburst is a cool color!!! I've left fingerprints myself a time or three, it's hard for me to be patient...Sunburst is a tough color for stickers, maybe something in white or yellow, outlined in black??? RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey Joe,you may want to give this place a whirl:
http://www.slixx.com/7132.htm Paint looks great. Hope this helps you out.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> Hey Joe,you may want to give this place a whirl:
> http://www.slixx.com/7132.htm Paint looks great. Hope this helps you out.
> >Tom<


I would love to do those decals but don't know how? It's 1/25th scale.


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I would love to do those decals but don't know how? It's 1/25th scale.


Sorry about that. I should have looked into it a little first.I thought they had decals for all scales. :freak:
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> Sorry about that. I should have looked into it a little first.I thought they had decals for all scales. :freak:
> >Tom<



It's all good Tom, I appreciate any input from the bunch around here!!


----------



## win43

Nice Camaros :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Paint away...............Phssssssssssssssssssht*

Joe,

Super Cool Orange Phssssssssssssssssht Job!!

Now you say you want to add decals...Far Out Man. :thumbsup:

Bob...always neat to see a car on the stick...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Lookin great Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. Still not working so here is a shot of what i'm working on now.

Bruce's 70 GSX resin body. Fits real sweet on a specialty chassis with the front axle way up in the front. Not sure of the color yet but I am actually thinking a pearl yellow and pearl blue two tone. It will be my first attempt at a 2 tone job.

There is a proxy drag race with resin bodied 4 gear chassis coming up and want to represent the Buick.


----------



## kiwidave

Excellent lowering job Joe. That's gonna be a tough looking ride!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Excellent lowering job Joe. That's gonna be a tough looking ride!




Dave thank you!! For if it wasn't for you I would not have these smoking hot Buicks!!! Thanks a million for doing the mock up on this 70 GSX. You and Bruce are my heros!!! Now if you can get to that 67 GS I sent life might be a little more complete!!!

And if you guys can't get that one done, no big deal just let me know and send it to me and I may try to do a little casting of my own one day!!!lol I would have a close friend do it for me lmao!!!

Look how professional I work bro!! My new Hi Tech Paint Booth lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Buick J65!!! Love the hood ornament and rear fly swatter attachments!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that stance too, my kinda car!!! RM


----------



## rodstrguy

Digging the hi-tech spraybooth!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

rodstrguy said:


> Digging the hi-tech spraybooth!




Thanks bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This MEV 65 Impala is done in Arctic Blue. Thanks Win (Jerry)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok Here is my first "Sky High" Sponsored race car.

Looks decieving no? Well BEWARE!!! This Baby Is Powered by a race prepped skinny tire stock class Chassis. And it goes Varooooooooom!!!!


Custom Decals by Plymouth71. Masterpieces!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

*Decals*

Joe,
When did you start sponsering anything but a Buick? That is sick I need some side jon jon decals.
Joe also if you look back not long ago you didnt even want to try some of the work that your doing now that looks great. 

But i got couple mean arms from JIM SGRIG Hobby talk Member. Can them cars fight or are they just pretty?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Haha yea I know John. These guys around here are always pushing and pushing!! I love it!!!

I tell you how MY track sponsors a Non-Buick, I was planning to use the Sky High Logo on a different body, I won't say what kind, but the car body color was too dark and it was hiding some of the logo and in a pinch, wet decal in hand, the GTX was on my table!! But I have to say that I really love these MM GTX's.

And look out for this particular GTX, it's capable of MPH!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And I have to also thank Mr. Slotcarman for his crash course on posting bigger direct pictures. Now I just have to figure out how to make em fit the screen so you don't have to move the page over to see it.


----------



## sidejobjon

Hey Joe what do they say in Englishtown with the 1 on 1 rides. 
Take a good look at the front of my car because you will be seeing plenty of the Back. I am getting more TJETSGRIG ARMS The cars are flying.

What time you leaving Sunday?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am ready there bub!!!!

Don't forget that stock class means no Sgrig arm  but I still have his arms in some of mine and these will be the one's we will duel with. Here.

I too have a few jewels coming my way :tongue:

Sunday I have to be at Mike's in freehold by 5 am. Passing you about 4:45 or so?? We have to be there for 7 to see Elliot and set up.

You can jump in bro.


----------



## Slott V

Joe I've been meanign to tell you your track name reminds me of a great old drive-in theater that used to be in my town many years ago. The name brings back fond memories.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the big pics J65, now I can see what ya got!!! They are just the right size!!! Cool stickers P71!!! Great looking 65 Chevy also, I might add!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Slott V that is vintage!!!!!!!! Monty Python and Groove Tube lmao!!!

Rm I will never again post a small crappy cell pic. Thanks to you pushing lol. 

Now add as much as you'd like!! I would be honored.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys, Joe, two things you might cosider. I could print out a set of these on the whit decals sheet which means it would look like a large white decal, or you might try doubling up the decals, might make it more opaque. Anyhow... I'll be sure to include some more next time...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks guys, Joe, two things you might cosider. I could print out a set of these on the whit decals sheet which means it would look like a large white decal, or you might try doubling up the decals, might make it more opaque. Anyhow... I'll be sure to include some more next time...



You are ther Man Dan!!!

And an FYI bro, The man Dslot added a tree and tweaked a few things on the logo and it looks awsome!!!!!

Post 63
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3722684#post3722684

So it turns out thisa GTX might be an exclusive now that the Logo has be perfected thanks to Dslot!!!!

Thanks for the tip too. Next time is cool with me. Like I said I have a few things i'm writing up for ya eh. :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Joe you are really pumping out some nice stuff...*

WOW lots going on in Skylark Land...

Love the 65 Impala in that blue! Jerry hooked me up a while back too (you rock win).:thumbsup: Can't wait to get some paint on my 65 now. 

Plymouth71 you did a real nice job on the "Sky High" logo and the decals look Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat on that white Mopar that is tearing up the strip Joe!

Bob...High in the sky with apple pie (ala-mode of coarse)...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea Bob, the decals are great. I am very very impressed. Now I can't wait to see the new logo in decal form!!!! 

Dslot added a Tree and it looks amazing!!!!!!











I have a soft spot for the 65 Impala. I had a 66 BelAir that i was sooo in love with and miss it terribly  Jerry is da man!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

*Stickers*

Joe,
Looking good.
Don`t forget the guys that race there.
I need a sticker for my box, not just decals.
Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> Looking good.
> Don`t forget the guys that race there.
> I need a sticker for my box, not just decals.
> Thanks



Hmm. I didn't even think about that. Nice Vinyl stickers?? Cool Johnnyboy!!

I like the way you think bud.

I am thinking now even t-shirts??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Plymouth 71, here is a logo I wuld like you to transfer and hold onto so when we get some things together you have this one. And did you see the new Sky High Logo too??

Please let me know your getting these. I am still waiting to hear from the other guy with the 67 decals.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Been painting lately. Here is one you might reckognize.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You need these cars in pairs right??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good J65!!! I see you've done your homework on the lowering process!!! A+ :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good J65!!! I see you've done your homework on the lowering process!!! A+ :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM




Right from the Hilltop book of customizing!!!! Narrow rim on dremel then trim tire accordingly. :thumbsup: 

German Silver Metalic.


----------



## Rolls

Those look great, Joe! The silver is very nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tanks Rolls!! I figure I need to get into colors where the decal work can be seen.


Now I have to thank Rick The Resin Dude. I was one of the lucky 10 to get my hot little hands on one of his specialty cars. Looky see!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool looking truck!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So being the painting has been going on I had to do something. I made this spray booth for about 37 dollars.

Free box, cut appropriate holes and get a window fan, keep the box it came in. I cut a hole to fit the fan right in the box tightly then taped it up with clear packing tape. To keep the mess down. The 3 inch by 8 foot hose was 8.99 and the part to collect the fumes was 9.00. The fan was 19.99 which you could use a cheaper fan if you can find one.










Here it is mounted with a 3 inch hole.










BRB


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here it is with a 6 dollars home depot light which doubles as a heat source. Kinda baking the paint for me???? Works great, sprayed a full size paint can for 10 seconds and nothing came outside the opening. :thumbsup:











Only thing left to do is, make a few correct size filters to put in the tube somewhere.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is another i'd like to cast. Looks like a 64 Riviera











Look how mean that front end is!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here it is with a 6 dollars home depot light which doubles as a heat source. Kinda baking the paint for me???? Works great, sprayed a full size paint can for 10 seconds and nothing came outside the opening. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is, make a few correct size filters to put in the tube somewhere.


Your in house spray booth looks great. When your done painting,can you make some cupcakes in there,like an easy bake oven.lol
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Mighty clever, Joe!!! (Don't let that light catch that box on fire, though!!) I like how you rigged that up.


----------



## bobhch

*Easy Bake Oven....nice one Super Coupe...hahahahahaha*



Super Coupe said:


> Your in house spray booth looks great. When your done painting,can you make some cupcakes in there,like an easy bake oven.lol
> >Tom<


cUP cAKES!!! :hat: :hat:

 I want some cupcakes too

WOW Skylark you have been busy...neat paint booth set up.

Love the Camaros as they came out very Trick Pony Dude!

The truck and the car you want to post up are Kewl also.

Bob...now where the heck are my Cup Cakes...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I tweaked this one a little bit. Got it set up for polishing the rails lol!!

Bob Now I WANT cupcakes!!!! We can thank Tom for that lol!!!











I love the slammed look.












Gave it a little shelf out back. Held on with poster putty.


----------



## bobhch

Looking Bad to the bone Skylark...THANKS TOM 

Bob...cup cake want-er...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Joe - what kind of body is it? hot wheels? or ? 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> Joe - what kind of body is it? hot wheels? or ?
> 
> Wes



Wes they are packaged for my local WalGreens as Speed Wheels. Red blister pack. 2 for 1.39 or something cheap like that. Miasto makes them. I have it in silver too. But I think this would make a serious NP/S??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*T-Jets #7 came in and 4 Gear Release 4 too!!*

Look what came in today fellas. :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## Super Coupe

WOOOHOOO!!! Looks like a box load of more super cool Sky High customs are going to be hitting the track soon. (any thoughts on some cupcakes....LOL)
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> WOOOHOOO!!! Looks like a box load of more super cool Sky High customs are going to be hitting the track soon. (any thoughts on some cupcakes....LOL)
> >Tom<



LMAO!! Yes I asked the wife to get me an easy bake oven and start serving them up!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the new Nova HotWheels. Sure would make a cool slot car no? For the 4 gear??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This is 1 of Rick's bodies. AKA Resin Dude. Actually both are his bodies. Waiting on some decals :thumbsup:












This one will stayed primed. I got some matt clear for it when i get the decals i'm waiting on. Shine won't be had on this gem!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so i figured we would need a couple of these guys for track prep and clean up so I grabbed em as soon as I seen em.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The new spray booth has been getting a workout the last cay or two. Check em out.

Yea the 80's style pro mod camaro is a repaint. I wasn't crazy about the Sunburst so I sanded it down and got some candy on it!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You have been busy J65!!! 
That Sunburst is one of those colors, it looks good, just hard to find the right sponsor and stickers...
Cool looking hot rods too...
Somebody had one of those Nova's, are one close to it on the sell thread...
RM


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Skylark,

Spray away Dude!....Awesom lot of bods & glad the paint booth is working for you.

Bob...I see fast cars...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok so i figured we would need a couple of these guys for track prep and clean up so I grabbed em as soon as I seen em.



You're going to need some more SkyHigh Logo Decals!!!

Now I'm gonna have to go look for a couple of those! Good Eye Joe!


----------



## plymouth71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The new spray booth has been getting a workout the last cay or two. Check em out.
> 
> Yea the 80's style pro mod camaro is a repaint. I wasn't crazy about the Sunburst so I sanded it down and got some candy on it!!!



Hmmm. I have a couple of those Camaros, I'll have to find a source for some scoops! Promod's here we coming! Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice.Sky High Race Way and Race car restorations all in one spot.
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Joe, my shopforeman suggested I invite you to send those Sweepers to Plymouth71's Custom Paint & bodyshop for some PHSSSSST


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> Hey Joe, my shopforeman suggested I invite you to send those Sweepers to Plymouth71's Custom Paint & bodyshop for some PHSSSSST



Really pal???

I was going to send you rpackage out in the morning too. I got your trailers from Tom and will re-pack your stuff tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Sure, My hoist is out of commision, so we can pretty much paint a basic tune... I recent recieved some "scrap metal" that were planning on reviving, the paint shop will be prepped and ready to go!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok Dan. I sent your box a few minutes ago. Box full of goodies for you to "Race or Collect" lol.

I fit the 2 brooms in there too and really appreciate your offer bro. :thumbsup:

Trailers and a bunch of other stuff coming your way. There might even be a lil something for the 2 rugrats bub. :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Love those paint stands! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

roadrner said:


> Love those paint stands! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr




Yea rr another hobby talk tip from the brothern. lol

I actually will be modifying them though. Only bad thig about using a bottle is you need a little weight in the bottom to get you a firm positioning. They were a little flimsy and although a few tried to tip over in my HiTek :freak: Spray Booth, none actually did tip over.

I forget who mentioned the bottle idea but it was pretty recent where I picked it up.


Gotta love HT :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's a truck I been sitting on for a while. Not sure who made it but it's cool as heck!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I was thinking of using this body for the D/S class. Diecast and cool.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And this is one of HairyCanary'd bodies with decal kit. Needless to say, his decals arew amazing and real easy to apply. 20 second dunk then your good to go with no signs of any ink being disturbed.

I still have to fit the engine in place but worth a picture.


----------



## kiwidave

That 57 body is hot!


----------



## WesJY

Whoa.. Both are NICEEE!!!! 

Wes


----------



## clemedc

Awesome Joe, love the show.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Guys.

More candidates??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Found these today too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the Chevelle JT











Other is a hot wheels Derlan Fire Dept Hot Wheels


----------



## slotto

that Jimmy would look cool slammed with the wheels that are on the Chevelle.
Just say'n 

and that Riv is off the chain just as it is


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto said:


> that Jimmy would look cool slammed with the wheels that are on the Chevelle.
> Just say'n
> 
> and that Riv is off the chain just as it is


Thats the hard to find Typhoon!!!! And it's coming soon to a T-Jet chassis near you!!!!!

Typhoon was a GMC Truck all wheel drive powerd by a Gran National Drive train. So needless to say it was very dangerous and they pull some serious coin nowadays.

The Rivvy will be a 4 gear most likely. Just waiting on the casting gods (Jtslots) to give me the go ahead to send em to his work shop.


----------



## slotto

how near? like in MY race box?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto said:


> how near? like in MY race box?



Hahaha well bud, when they're ready they will be posted up in the For Sale Section.

We may have a few different things coming up available for you guys to buy. Bodies of coarse. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Wow, that's some cooool stuff you're kickin' out there, Joe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like Sky High Raceway is doin' great with all the fans packing the grandstands. Cars look great as well.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Check these 2 guys out jt :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

YES! Nice paint and decal work. Love the rake on these two gems!


----------



## bobhch

Nice rim choice on your WILD RIDE! C   L

Bz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Bob. I love the nastalgia look they have! Especially the discs up front.


Just so everyone can see what I mean in my sig, here is a picture of the slot car I see in my dreams:










The taillights may just be the best GM ever put out ever. On any model ever! Although they look a zilliun times better lit up at night but...


----------



## 70ss

Nice Buick Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I been doing a lot of casting calling I guess you can call it.

Here's a few shots of stuff I been scoping out.




















The working area :freak:



















Spray booth at idle.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Picked up this sweet Torino from Dave at the Scranton show the guy who knows how to make em run!!!!!










Got this gem from Tom Stumf



















Some cool diecasts I found. The one's that come with that cool lift.











This is a 78 Plymouth Trail Duster with the spare hanging on the tailgate and all!! I had to have it!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are a few I was lucky to get from a guy here on the board.

I wish these guys would do something for us. Especially now that Drag Racing is so HOT!!!!

Mead Brothers Brutus

Just look at the quality. Please come back 










Amazing Decals!!!

Just make up your own designs!!! Please!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

One more










Going to bed :wave:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok this is a diecast but come on. Worthy of a picture I thought :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Those are all sweet Cars- Joe, quite the collection :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez, Joe.. I thought I was looking at pics from Tom Stumpf's garage attic for a few minutes there!! :lol: That GTO wagon is on my desk too. I have yet to put it to the dremel and open it up. The wheelbase is about perfect for a 4 gear, but you have to use the AFX 4 gear chassis for it. The AW snap mount is too wide to fit. I'm willing to bet with a resin of that body and a little creative cutting and refitting, a Tommy Ivo 4 engine'd monster could be made from that casting.

I hope there's enough silicone in the world to get that shopping list done up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

Man you are really on the go, go, go....it is making me DiZzY a BiT...WoAh :freak:

Bob...cars, cars, cars & more cars...zilla


----------



## slotto

Killer AMX!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are 3 cars that were built to send into a proxy race at Lion's Darg Strip in CA.

1st up is a NP/S T-Jet










These next 2 are 4 gear Aurora's

Bruce's Body here. I had to represent our beloved Bruce aka Traxx Hobbies. R.I.P.










And this is a 70 cuda










The T-jet is running mighty good and consistant, and the 2 4 gears are looking ok but need a little more work. Getting wheel hop out of the buick and have to deal with a pick up issue on the mopar.

Enjoy, but the 2 4 gear cars are not completed yet.

More to come......


----------



## WesJY

That buick looks so cool! can't wait to see other 2 4 gears done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can you guess the scale??

Diecast:










Diecast:











Thjis one is plastic


----------



## sidejobjon

1/43 ???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea Johnnyboy!! Would take a ton of rubber to cast these babies huh.


----------



## win43

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok this is a diecast but come on. Worthy of a picture I thought :thumbsup:


Looks like it's just begging for a slot chassis :thumbsup:  :jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

win43 said:


> Looks like it's just begging for a slot chassis :thumbsup:  :jest:


You know bud, i'm thinking of making it into a DoorSlammer car. Diecast's apply.


----------



## slotto

That Riv and the Pinto are killer.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the GS all decaled up. 


Boy oh boy the macro setting is sooooo not forgiving.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## WesJY

OHH YEAAHHHH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

cool ride


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. Here is the Willy's I got at the parsippany shoe on a set of Vincents.











Bad looking ride imo.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rat Rod baby











Never wanted to put paint on this one, just thought it looked to good as is.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This is my version of a S'Cool Bus










It's packing a Blue Aurora Drag Arm Chassis under there.


----------



## clemedc

Good show Joe!


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Joe. You must be having fun with those!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dave you have no idea.

Lol

Something for you ford guys


I just got some awsome ford decals at the show but am undecided if I should hit this one up??? What do you guys think??

Leave it or make it a billboard??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Alpink??? Check this out baby!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yes there underneath lies an O-Gauge Chassis.


----------



## alpink

sweet. is that diecast, plastic or resin? I like it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> sweet. is that diecast, plastic or resin? I like it.



Yea bud it's diecast.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, this '64 Thunderbolt is pretty cool ! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

might wanna work on that bright work a little. It looks great tho!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> might wanna work on that bright work a little. It looks great tho!


Ouch buddy?!?!?!?

That Macro setting is killing me!  Actually it looks worse in the pics than is really is. But yea thats the way I got it and i'm undecided what I wanna do with this one. I do have some bare metal foil that CTSV gifeted to me a few months ago I been dying to fuss with. :drunk:


----------



## plymouth71

Check out the GTO you gave me and my 57 Chevy, I also have a 55 CHevy I'm working on, just no time... (in my custom shop)


----------



## dtomol

Looks a lot like my mead Brothers resin cast Thunder bolt.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

dtomol said:


> Looks a lot like my mead Brothers resin cast Thunder bolt.



Dennis you hit the nail on the head. I think you are correct sir. :thumbsup:

Thats exactly what I think I have here.

Dan, the 57 looks great and the Goat is always a winner in my book. :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok this next car came from an awsome dude wheelszk who was looking out for me and scored this gorgous 67 GS 400 I been trying to have cast for a while now. Actually Bruce aka Traxx had 1 I sent him for mock up. 

Hey kiwiDave by any chance did Bruce sent this 67 your way to work on? Since you did the 70 GSX I sent Bruce to cast I thought maybe he sent you this one too? It's a white Johnny Lightening model??

Anyways look at this beauty. And I'm going to say almost 100 percent that this is a Mead Brothers edition. The decal work is very impressive, even has the red lines in the grille, nevermind the striping and emblems.

I love the white lettered tires too. Sitting on some vincents.


----------



## wheelszk

Joe, I was just going to ask why you never posted a pic of that car, looks good.
Bill


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Joe, I was just going to ask why you never posted a pic of that car, looks good.
> Bill



Bill you are my hero!!!!!!

This is hot!!!!! Much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is my O-Gauge stuff so far. I have a red Gilbert mustang like the blue one here too. It was on my work space cause I mounted the chassis to the Willy's.


----------



## kiwidave

No Joe never received a 67 from Bruce! Really like that gold one.


----------



## slotto

Damn Joe. That gold Buick says it all. Are you casting that one? I would love to get one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dat's one good looking Buick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. I actually gave a JL model to my caster. Jtslots has it, along with a few other choice candidates.

The Mead bros obviously used this JL car to make it and we will soon have more. Not too sure about the decals tho, so the gold one may be a 1 of a kind.

I am hoping p71 or hairycanary can handle the decals.

How bout it plymouth71?? Anything we can do to make the stripe kit in decals for some of the 67's?

I am on the lookout for 1/24 decal sheets. If I can come up with one, we can down size em.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So this is what I was up to this morning. Wife was in bed hungover so BONUS SLOT TIME!!!!!:hat:

Right to Sky High I go!!!!:drunk:

Ok so with all the newer resin cast 4 gear stuff going around, I had to figure out on my own to make my own wheels. I had Jim sgrig's send me a set allready done so I had to just kinda copy what he did. It went a lot smoother than I thought it would. Although I don't know if these would be good enough to actually race. I don't have any kind of a truer here. Going by eye for now.

Either Bill or Randy had an awsome tutorial on how to do this. Here's what I got:

1 new hobby knife with fat black handle to cut the plastic rims and the skinny knife with a new blade to handle the PVT's I was lucky to get from Mr Alpink last show. Thanks for hooking me up Al.

Dremel with a 4 gear rear axle, some kind of an emery cloth or a filing board.










Here's what you get with only removing the inner portion of the rim. This retains the stock appearence on outside of the rim. Stock on the left and trimmed rims on the right.










Now if you have a tigher body like this 64 Thunderblot you have to get more creative and take the outer portion off the rim too. But not too much cause you will lose the entire spoke area. Here you can see it.










Here it is even narrower to fit the tighter bodies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The PVT tires, came in 2 sizes, both in the wider application, .5 in and the taller .66 in, so what I did was I cut them as close to the center as I can get with my 1 good eye and voila, 2 tires now house 4 rims   waste not what not my mom always says. :wave:


I would like to thank the guys here on HT. 

It's because of you guys i'm getting silly up there. I love it and appreciate you all and HobbyTalk too.


Thanks


----------



## WesJY

Sweet stuff there! Looks like alot of FUN FUN FUN!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

You need to do something with the front of those rims for the Thunderbolt tho. Hmmmm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Wes.

Dan what are you thinking? I actually like em cause they aren't the stock AFX fronts!!!

And Dan, any chance you can make the decals you see on the gold 67 GS???

So I was looking through my decals and realized I did buy some white lettered decals so here they are.


----------



## plymouth71

I just mean the rims are too thick. theres gotta be a way to make the outside look more realistic.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> I just mean the rims are too thick. theres gotta be a way to make the outside look more realistic.



Is it cause I have O-rings on them? 

Not sure where your going? What do you suggest pal??


----------



## bobhch

Joe things look to be going well in 4-gear land for you. 

Slot On Dude...

Bz


----------



## bondoman2k

Looking good Joe! :thumbsup:
Hey, quick 'suggestion' on those front wheels, simply paint the backside of the rims black! At least it'll be harder to tell how 'thick' they are! That's what I do anyway...LOL!  
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Rolls

Sweet '67, Joe. Love the red striping detail in the grille. Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ron I see what he's saying now. Dan i'm with ya and i'm on it.:hat:

Thanks Bm.


Zilla it's a disease I tell ya!!!!:freak:

Rolls I am hoping we can have p71 do the decals for those 67's. Nice car and can't wait to get a few to have my way with!! I love it too!!:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to see you put the blade to some wheels and tires Joe. VERY COOL! 

It really allows greater flexibility in your builds that would otherwise be unavailable. 

Your front reveal removal has given me another idea to 'speriment with!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Nice to see you put the blade to some wheels and tires Joe. VERY COOL!
> 
> It really allows greater flexibility in your builds that would otherwise be unavailable.
> 
> Your front reveal removal has given me another idea to 'speriment with!



Yes sir, I said it before, the ideas you guys give us ediots will start to rub off. If you want anything nice and custom anyways. Was it you bill that posted this procedure originally?? If si, would you mid posting it here for all to see please?

Anhd please let me know what your talking about with your new idea!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here it is lettered up.


----------



## XracerHO

Great Buick & Thunderbolt plus sharing your rim & tire technique. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Tucked those Goodyear hides up inside those fenders real nice, Joe! Looks great!!


----------



## dtomol

Joe It is dennis T give me a call when you get this message.


----------



## win43

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here it is lettered up.


SWEET


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

dtomol said:


> Joe It is dennis T give me a call when you get this message.


Dennis if you can call me tom night. My cell was stolen and I lost a lot of numbers. You, P71, Hilltop, Partspig, to name a few. Who ever else I was in contact with will have to reach out to me. 

Or PM me your numbers again please, thanks and sorry fellas.


----------



## plymouth71

What ?!?!? You were supposed to keep my number in a locked safe under armed guard and Snarling guard dogs and tiny laser toting robots. I don't know... How are you going to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> What ?!?!? You were supposed to keep my number in a locked safe under armed guard and Snarling guard dogs and tiny laser toting robots. I don't know... How are you going to prevent this from happening again?


Hahaha yea I know bud.

I has Tony's number in the UK too. We spoke a time or two. 

706Hemi, pm me your number bud. ANd my package showed up yesterday!!!!! :woohoo::woohoo:Woo Hoo!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:

I will post pics soon. :hat:


----------



## clemedc

Awesome thunderbolt dude I LOVE THE OLD FORDS I would love to find a ho 56 ford fairlane or crown vic, any ideas on where to find 1???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*me too !*



clemedc said:


> Awesome thunderbolt dude I LOVE THE OLD FORDS I would love to find a ho 56 ford fairlane or crown vic, any ideas on where to find 1???


 I love those old Fords too ! And although I know that some resin copies have been made(see below), I don't believe that there is a any current sources for the '55-'56 Fairlanes... :-(





















Below- BUT you can get a resin '56 Merc body from Butch's resins....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice Ralphie

Although I may know a guy doing those, stand by :thumbsup:


EDIT: Butchie is the guy I was referring to Ralph!!!!!!! LMAO!!! I just read your entire post and seen that bud!!


----------



## clemedc

thanks Ralph ill check out butches resins and wait and see what Joe and maybe some others come up with


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*FYI- to contact Butch...*



clemedc said:


> thanks Ralph ill check out butches resins and wait and see what Joe and maybe some others come up with


Here is the Correct Contact info for Butch- 
email: [email protected] 
phone: 608-769-8660 
Link to pix of this bodies : 
http://public.fotki.com/ButchsResinBods/


----------



## clemedc

thanks so much Ralph I made an order today


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so now all this Butchie talking has me thinking. I have to get to the 4 or 5 I got from him months ago!! I did send 1 of the 80 Malibu's I got to CTSV owner cause it's his favorite car  I will get them maybe post before and after pics. 

I have his malibu's 55 buick's 74 AMC Hornet and the Ventura. Nice stuff. I think I got the Granada with the spoilers on it too lol!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Pro Nova

In your basic Blue




















The windows aren't glued yet. Thats why they look low. Not sure if this is done yet. What do you guys think? Decals or no??


----------



## Rolls

Hunkered down low and ready to go! Lookin' good, Joe!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Nice job Joe. Looks sharp.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks fella's. Coming from David, thats huge.

Really like this shot










Kiwi, while I have your attention, what do you think about these 2 new casting candidates??? Bad Buick Wagon:




















Here is one mean looking 65 Chebby. Both of these gems line up real nice with a 4 gear chassis boys!!!










Bad ride!!!!


----------



## clemedc

nice paint Joe and as for decals maybe something simple. and yes the chebby needs a resin counterfeit.
clem


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clemedc said:


> nice paint Joe and as for decals maybe something simple. and yes the chebby needs a resin counterfeit.
> clem


Clem?? You don't like the Woody?? That thing is just crazy!! :freak: Imagine having it in a slot car!!!!! :freak: 

Maybe it's me


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like the woody Joe... errr.. better rephrase that... I like the Buick wagon... It's just on the large end of the scale.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like the woody Joe... errr.. better rephrase that... I like the Buick wagon... It's just on the large end of the scale.


:lol: ...errr....hahahahahah

They are both Super cars and would be great future slot car bods!

Bob...I like hot bods...zilla


----------



## TBI

That woody needs to be blown


----------



## clemedc

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Clem?? You don't like the Woody?? That thing is just crazy!! :freak: Imagine having it in a slot car!!!!! :freak:
> 
> Maybe it's me


haha nothing against it my friend its just not my cup-o-tea just keep doing what your doing :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I went to qualifying at Etown yesterday and ran into a pair of Greg's.

Both these guys had a huge smiles when they saw what I wanted them to sign.










Going to the finals tomorrow and will try and hit the pit side where the funny car guys are.


----------



## clemedc

:thumbsup: awesome and congrats


----------



## plymouth71

Must be nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Good idea! I better take my Force cars with me to Denver next month


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So I went to qualifying at Etown yesterday and ran into a pair of Greg's.
> 
> Both these guys had a huge smiles when they saw what I wanted them to sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the finals tomorrow and will try and hit the pit side where the funny car guys are.


That was a Great Idea JOE!! I was there Friday on the funny car side and didn't even think of bringing cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So on sunday for the finals I was able to get a hold of a few more guys.

First is the Big Super Star Tom Stumpf










Johnny Gray and Robert Height










Then Ron Capps










All in all it was a great weekend at the Races. If you've never been to a real Drag Race with the big guys, get to one near you!!! It really is an amazing experience for a newbie.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Found this in the mobile NHRA store, marked 120










Pit Pics


----------



## clemedc

Thanks for the pic and updates Joe, excellent score on more autographs.


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool stuff Joe. Is Courtney's car Alcohol or Nitro?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

kiwidave said:


> Very cool stuff Joe. Is Courtney's car Alcohol or Nitro?


Good question. Not sure. I'm thinking Nitro.


----------



## plymouth71

Lucky Dog!


----------



## Rolls

Great pics, Joe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobhch

*What is all this Pro stuff you are talking about? har, har, har*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So on sunday for the finals I was able to get a hold of a few more guys.
> 
> First is the Big Super Star Tom Stumpf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Gray and Robert Height
> 
> Then Ron Capps
> 
> All in all it was a great weekend at the Races. If you've never been to a real Drag Race with the big guys, get to one near you!!! It really is an amazing experience for a newbie.



Joe,

Man I am a Newbie and have never been to see the BIG GUYS...Yet! Have seen some faster cars one time at a strip that is now closed here in Nebraska. Going to have to plan a trip with Fletcher sometime so we can both experience the NEWBIE thing together!! 

Joe it looks like you are getting to rub shoulders with some neat company and having a good time. :hat: Yes you are a lucky Duck Dude. I just need to start jumping over to Kansas now and then. I'm still 46 years old young. 

Tom you are supposed to SMILE...lol 

Good to see you on the move Tom and having fun!

My Mom lives in Arizona and have gone to a few NASCAR races when the track first opened up and have not made it to the Kansas Speedway yet. 

Remember I am from Nebraska and the only thing that happens here are corn growing contest...hahaha

They even closed my favorite childhood memories Dirt track down ( Sunset Speedway) several years ago to open up a Golf coarse...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  There is still another Dirt track near us in Gretna...Thank God For That!! 

When I was in my 20s My Mom, Step-Father and I went to Knoxville to see the Sprint Cars in their Natural Habitat!

Bob...We have to leave our State to have fun (Nebraska is dullsville)...zilla

P.S. When people move to Nebraska they often have a Huge Cultural shock from the lack of Pro Sports (we have NONE) or any other Exciting things to do. It is clean living with a low crime rate though. 

P.S.S. Sports are what you watch your kids play here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bob it sounds like you need to get out of Nebraska for a while!!!!!

Absolutley if you never been to a real Drag Race, Bob you have to make time for 1 event this year if it's the only thing on your to do list for this summer!!!!

When these cars launch, it's a feeling I can't explain. Lets just say... the endorphines are a flying!!!!!!


----------



## MrGilbwrench

*56 Ford*

butchsresinbods has 3 styles of 56 Fords, street, 2 dr sedan and 2 dr H/T


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*My Favorite Ford*



MrGilbwrench said:


> butchsresinbods has 3 styles of 56 Fords, street, 2 dr sedan and 2 dr H/T


 Oh what SWEET lil bodies there are :thumbsup:








...and what a perfect lil Fairgrounds Racer the Sedan would make


----------



## 41-willys

kiwidave said:


> Very cool stuff Joe. Is Courtney's car Alcohol or Nitro?


I read in National Dragster that she in training to run that Nitro F/C, and will run a few races the end of this year if everything goes well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Guys. I know it's been a while but I have a bunch of different things going on and will try to get some of them done but here's a few I am currently looking to get finished up. I haven't been up there in a month or two, ya know summer time.

Here you go, this is a HairyCanaryjr 62 chevy pick up. I decided to fo with a flat hood.










Next up was a surprise from our very own Hilltop. Thanks RM, she is a beauty and when the new strip goes up, it will have to haul alot of tools and parts around Skyhigh and I expect it will be a super smooth runner.










Next up is guess what?




A Buick!!! 69, often referred to as a Step-Child

This baby is coated in a pearl yellow. Ya have to see this one in the sun to appreciate it. I have to hit the store for some colored lexan to make some windshields. Scraping the weeds baby!! "Going Fast With Class"




















This next one is a cut up I did as kid. Ya see I hated to read so I read a ton of comics and wanted my very own Archie car. Here I picked it up and fitted a nice interior and not sure where else I will go but stay tuned on this one.



















There is a dash in there that needs to be detailed still. Maybe shave the running boards???


----------



## alpink

cool Joe. keep up the good work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice additions to the sky high stable!! That Archie car is cool!! Now why didn't I think of that??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahaha notice the 36 year old dust on the running boards too!!!
lmao!!


----------



## clemedc

Cool rides Joe really liking the Chevy pickup, well really like all of em, keep it up.


----------



## kiwidave

Archie's car is cool. Love the tubbed stance on the truck and the Buick!


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaang Joe, you've been hard at it!

Love the stance on the pickem' up and the 'ick. The open tourer look really caught my eye and is something thats been on my list for a coupla years now. 

I'm also seeing a "move the shortened roof cut into a pick up cab look" hiding there too! I've been kinda grumbly about not having any more Model A inspirations. THANKS for showing me the way...I needed a good swift kick!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks for the kind words fellas. Dave I figured that 69 GS would have caught your eye. The truck is bangin too!! If the bed wasn't so low I couldv'e gotten her down a little more but she's riding the gear plate now lol! :freak:

Bill I say have at it. Any inspiring around here usually comes from you and a few others like kd rm zilla to name a few so for me to inspire anyone here, especially you bill, I say woohoo!! Can't wait to see what you turn out Bill.

:wave:


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME !!! I wish so bad that I can find meself a 69 dodge charger that will fit on tyco LWB or 4 gear!! SO far no luck..

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Joe. I can't even keep up with all the cool stuff you're puttin' out! The van is spot on and very tastefully done - a great look! You know I got a soft spot for the Buicks, so your '69 in that killer yellow is knockout in my book. The mean Chevy p/u answers the time honored question of "How low can you go?" And the Archie car is pure original genius. It's such a cool and clever thing to do with that body. Great stuff, Joe. Great stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool stuff Joe65!!! I'm really liking that Model A myself!!! May have to try that and give Hairy a call too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Guys. Rolls how low is too low my friend?!?!?! 

LOOKY HERE










lol










I have the Art work from this guy Bob and schrunk some down for some new signage. Here is just a sample. I have 12 all together. I wish I could buy everyone he does cause thet are crazy cool and always thought this is what we really look like when we're racing!!!!



















Randy thanks again for the van. Really pops and gets checked out!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok So I finally found a good use for a Tyco body lol. Lines up pretty good :thumbsup:



















P.S. does anyone have a chromw rear bumper for this 57?? I have stuff here waiting to trade.


----------



## bobhch

Joe that is a Fun Time Archie car you have there. 

Diggin' the Sky High van, Step Child, pickup and 57 also....keep on slottin'!

Bob...very Kewl shrunkin' artwork...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Joe that is a Fun Time Archie car you have there.
> 
> Diggin' the Sky High van, Step Child, pickup and 57 also....keep on slottin'!
> 
> Bob...very Kewl shrunkin' artwork...zilla


Bob I cut that woody up when I was like 10 or 11 years old .

Rm did an awesome job on my service van. I was blown away. I love having HT customs. Actually I am hoping for a bobzilla custom or two in the future as well lol!!!

I need to shave the sides of that 57 to get it slammed lower. No?

Ricks 62 Chevy is banging!!!! 

On the step-child I had the pleasure of having our very own Jtslots cast from a diecast! Waited a while for them. I have a few here thankfully. 
.
Thanks for the kind words fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I need to shave the sides of that 57 to get it slammed lower. No?
> 
> 
> That would be a good move J65 IMO, would look more real, jus sayn' or at least paint behind the lakepipes a flat black ,to help hide the plate and shave the bottom area under the pipes, if you decide to keep em...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Thats what I did with mine....


----------



## plymouth71

oooops double post!


----------



## XracerHO

That's some Great builds (P/U, Van, Archie, Buick & 57), J65!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Killer Buick Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's low down Joe!!! The Buick that is!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Super Cool Stuff, keep 'em coming


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, do you(or anyone else) know where I can get the full size version of this artwork/poster ?


----------



## jph49

Ralph,

Try here:
http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/thrillart.htm

it's #27

Patrick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea man I likes em low Rm!!!

Try this Ralph http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/slotcarart.htm

All his stuff is killer!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I was off today unfortunatley but got to assemble and decide on wheels for 3 MEV kits I painted.










70 GS










One Mean Bad Wagon










And a Mopar


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff J65!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't know which one to pick as the winner, maybe a 3 way tie, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow, is that an old ('62-'64) Nova Station Wagon !?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Joe!! You got the shine down!!! Whoa!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks fella 

Rm I can't decide myself!!

Ralphie its a 63 Chevy Nova wagon. MEV

Scm when yiu have a super smooth body like Mikes its easy to get it right I guess!!


----------



## clemedc

id say a 3 way tie Joe, lookin good


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are some of my actual race cars. No shelf queens here, all made for go.


----------



## clemedc

Nice runner stable Joe


----------



## tjd241

Good stuff joeSKY. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff J65!!! Add em to the Showtime thread, please!!! Will be easier for me to find... RM
P.S. Like them black rims on the rear of the Plymouth too...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool stuff J65!!! Add em to the Showtime thread, please!!! Will be easier for me to find... RM
> P.S. Like them black rims on the rear of the Plymouth too...


Thanks guys. 

Will do RM. 

Yea man. Notice the white strip on there too!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Fast shipping. Ordered tuesday.

Yup I did it!! lol










A little more to see










Spent 4 bucks at the dollar store.










Mr hilltop was so kind as to send me some measuring cups

Soon it will happen!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Just because










I thought this was a great shot with the light behind them and the weed poking through. But this was a pic Popular Hot Rodding didn't use. But they used 3 others. So it's all good. I still love this shot myself.


----------



## tjd241

Mann... and a nice can. awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd like to mold that myself...jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ya know, funny thing. That front bumper looks pretty clean no? When I bought this car in Boston in 92, the bumper was off the car and in the guys yard under a pile of leaves and dirt. He says to me " you really want that bumper "? I said yup. This must have preserved it. It hasn't been rechromed, just Never-Dul. The stuff is really amazing.

RM if anyone can figure out how to make a mold of Mimi, you'd make a bundle!!!


----------



## TGM2054

The guys with the big Buicks ALWAYS get the girls!


----------



## Rolls

Yep, TGM. Always been that way. Especially Skylarks.


----------



## tjd241

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> It hasn't been rechromed, just Never-Dul. The stuff is really amazing.


Sure is... Used it on my Cragar S/S's back in the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> Sure is... Used it on my Cragar S/S's back in the day. :thumbsup:


Still love those Cragars, Keystone Classics and Magnums from back then. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> RM if anyone can figure out how to make a mold of Mimi, you'd make a bundle!!!


I was talking about the car J65... But since you posted the pic, well...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I was talking about the car J65... But since you posted the pic, well...RM



Hahahahahahahaha yea you were pal!!!!

BTW, you see my sig right bud?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I put this together for Plymouth71's RCBP

I added pipes, window net, sunk the engine in the hood, added some dirt and rust, thanks for the inspiration Dan p71, and finally some nice shoes. Every Rat Rod sits on buff shoes!!

Of coarse a home base decal, compliments of Hairycanaryjr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Willie!!! What are the front wheels from if I may ask, I likes em??? Like the track pic too...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The fronts are diecast donors. Don't remember where from though. Sorry


----------



## Rolls

Cool Willys, J65! Ratty and righteous!

Rolls


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad you like it rolls.

I got this in a recent trade, thank you, and decided to do a little cutting.

I need to do a headlight and grille assembly but it looks great sitting on a nos tjet chassis!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## slotto

Nice stuff Joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin' good there Joe65!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. Looking at it more and more I think I need a bill hall front end extension.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looks great Joe!

I'd give the SWB a shot before you stretch the frame. Once ya get the grill/rad and some lights up front you may feel differently. 

The sky's the limit! I often revisit builds after some "think" time. 

Check the link for how I made the SWB set up work....kinda.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=83


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Willy's & Yellow Hot Rod lookin' good, too. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> but it looks great sitting on a nos tjet chassis!!!


Yes it does!!! Mount a grill up front, let it roll...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes it does!!! Mount a grill up front, let it roll...RM


Yea man. I'm feeling you but this body came grilleless  so I am on the hunt I guess. Need a short front end extension too i'm feeling. 

Where do you guys get all these cool chrome engine and header set ups? I always look at hot wheels but don't have any real good luck. A few but none like I see around here. Full engines with valve covers, distributors, carbs and pipes too!?!?!? Where????


----------



## copperhead71

You can get a lot of removable parts from Johnny lightning cars,hotwheels have virtually no removeable parts,,,,look for diecast cars marked for adult collectors!


----------



## alpink

I'm working on some resin casts of the parts Joe desires. within a few days I hope.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Marcus. I been looking but I have to say, sometimes when I do find a good one, it breaks my heart to destroy it!!! 

Al thats what i'm talking about. Now who is the Chrome guy who does plastic? Tek something???

Here is an idea going wrong. I think.

I had this 70 funny car and thought I might try hilltops little rim trick on it. Rims look good and all but I think I goofed on this design. I think this car need some drag wheels. imo

Thanks to RM I had a little science project going on lol. Thanks Randy :thumbsup:










I didn't know when to pull the toothpicks out and messed up one rear rim. Next time, Grease em with Vasoline and then pull em after they set. Oh well. This is how you learn.










Here you can really see my goof










So here she is. Not sure how i'm feeling about this build. 

By the Way, this is 2011 Atomic Metallic Orange in which you might find on a brand new Camaro. Nice color. In the sun it dances!!!



















Please, don't hold back, tell me what you guys think :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

I think: HE SHOOTS,HE SCORES!!!!!! Looks good to me.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

except for not getting the moons exactly centered on the rear wheels I think you did real good.


----------



## plymouth71

Joe, It looks great... The only thing I worry about is one of those caps flying off and smacking you in the face when it sets a world speed record!


----------



## slotto

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


That's a GREAT Camaro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's a  color Joe65!!!! Them caps are slippery lil suckers, for sure!! What did you use to attach them? I usually use a tiny drip of JB Weld.


----------



## Rolls

I like how it's hunkered down over those rear meats, Joe. And the color is killer!!


----------



## kiwidave

Nice looking paint work there Joe! Doing it is learning it. Well done! I been using Maisto parts for some customs.


----------



## TGM2054

I REALLY like that color!!!! Nice paint!! Those wheels would look great under a Chevy pick up I'm working on. Nice job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that color a J65!!! Finish detailing it such as painting the shute, lights, etc., maybe pick up a sponsor and I think you'll be more decided about how she looks...They tend to come alive with the detailing...still liking that color...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Guys. I think RM is onto something. Finish detailing it before I change the wheels if at all.

Scm, I just used a drop of Extra Thick CA.

TGM I think I may use your idea on my black 62 PU, thanks.

Dave I will be on the lookout for Miasto HO scale stuff now. :thumbsup:

Rolls, you know I likes em low down!! Although I think this still need to be dropped down some. :wave:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOOKING CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint & stance on a sweet Camaro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok those caps are AWESOME. i gotta try that on something soon. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> ok those caps are AWESOME. i gotta try that on something soon. :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


Yea Rick. I could've done a little better on them but its my first attempt. And I'm not sure I love these shoes on this Camaro. I think its calling for some chrome 


Thanks to hilltop for the hubcap tip. He linked us to HL in I believe the show time thread for them. Thanks Rm. :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

New Buick to add to the Stable. Compliments of taillights_fade

The NYPD I grabbed at the Aberdeen show along with a few other gems. 










Here is my haul from the show.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And here is a Super Stocker for roundy round running. :hat:

Thanks Hiram. :thumbsup:










This little Hot Rod comes from DCM's stable. Lots o goodies inside there.


----------



## Rolls

Cool boat tail, Joe. Great haul, too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks rolls. I think i'm gonna ditch the colored steelies tho and go with some buick mags and white letters. Or go custom with some dish alum's yo front and big meats out back maybe???


----------



## plymouth71

I like the police car... how much did it set you back??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> I like the police car... how much did it set you back??


Got it for 20 bits


----------



## TGM2054

That Riv is the bomb! If you ever get another let me know. I want to do a thing of all the cars of my old freinds car used to have and thats one of them. NICE CARS!


----------



## slotto

I agree Tom, that Riv is off the chain.


----------



## tjd241

*Diggin the old school HR myself...*

... what's written on the orange sticker?


----------



## win43

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks rolls. I think i'm gonna ditch the colored steelies tho and go with some buick mags and white letters. Or go custom with some dish alum's yo front and big meats out back maybe???


MMMM???? Now i know who outbid me on the Riv, LMAO :jest:.

Great stuff from the show. I gotta get me to one of those shows.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmao!!!! Sorry Jer. But it is a Buick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok some major construction going on at Sky High Dragway.

Major. All asphalt removed!!!!!

It was invaded by this Alpink dude. He definitely had a HUGE hand in some reconstruction. Stand by for further update. 

Pics to follow


----------



## sidejobjon

Did the new Black top come? Any Pictures? 
Thanks


----------



## Rolls

Joe, 

I've heard in race reports where Al Pink was tearing up the course, but it sounds like in your situation it's much more literal! 

Good luck with reconstruction!!

Rolls


----------



## sidejobjon

The Unions are off today for the hoiliday if i see any work going down i will put the RAT up. No body paying the double time any more.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well guys, Al was a big help in deconstruction and even helped putting in the new asphalt. 

The new O-Gauge is in place, and the timing system, Trackmate has to be installed. 

Been doing doubles and triples at work. John I could have gotten a double day today but had plans for months to visit my son in college. I am in Virginia now, and will update when I get back. 

It wasn't easy to pass the day today but mt son is running a whole production from soup to nuts!! Directing, producing.g, handling the lighting, set design, costumes and everything else!! My sin has acted in 5 countries to date and has a resume 35 pages deep allready!!!

Hey why not my son?? He's a 200 lb dirty blond hairex blue eved kid!!! And this kid has drive and focus. 

So while I'm in Virginia, I eill try and hit some local hobby shops.


----------



## wheelszk

Joe, I think you should buy my T-jet collection and AFX collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Joe, I think you should buy my T-jet collection and AFX collection.:thumbsup:



What do ya have???:freak:


----------



## alpink

aw heck, all I did was a little soldering. 

Joe, don't forget to buy some liquid tape at Horror Fright to replace the vinyl tape with.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> aw heck, all I did was a little soldering.
> 
> Joe, don't forget to buy some liquid tape at Horror Fright to replace the vinyl tape with.




Thanks for the reminder pal. :wave:


----------



## clemedc

:thumbsup:I caint wait to see the Pics Joe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Col clem, here we go:

Asphalt putted and hauled away for a smooth base.










The far end










Here's the new asphalt, cleaned prepared for installation










Looks pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

These are my entries in Sgrig's Drag Competition


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good J65, real good!!! Like that eye ball shot down the strip...RM


----------



## clemedc

Thanks for the pics buddy. I love the look of the O gauge, I bet you get some quick ET`s there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Rm. 

Clem the timing system isn't in just yet. Hopefully in the next week or so. I'm waiting for the optional 1000 ft sensor so i can place it at 15.5 inches so i can have a test track for the proxy racing.


----------



## Rolls

O-gauge track is awesome! I love it for big, slidey curves on a road course, but I think the straights are at their best all lined up like at Atco, or even better, just like you got 'em there on Sky High Raceway, Joe. 

An absolutely superb upgrade. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Many happy miles to you (a quarter at a time, that is)!!

Rolls


----------



## Super Coupe

Some great looking rides and new asphalt. I'm liking the lil' pick'em up truck. Good luck at the drags!!!
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

what?! No DODGE or HEMI?!!! man you got no chance! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> what?! No DODGE or HEMI?!!! man you got no chance! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Hang on there pal. I'll get ya some Hemi's!!

Here is another eye ball shot RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Drivers stations


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, the Lane spacing looks alot better now :thumbsup: Just don't drag your pins in those shallow slots. BTW- I see your red roadster has at least one front wheel not touching down ? Do you have a warped chassis, or is something bottoming out.....better not have any pin/screw drag causing that ?!


----------



## kiwidave

Strip looks great Joe. Well done. Couple of new Buicks have turned up way down here just recently.

http://v8magazine.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/NZV8-Issue-79.jpg

http://v8magazine.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/NZV8-Issue-79.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Buick there KD, kinda like that CUT'N SHUT 55 too, will have to show that to the boys...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh btw Joe, what are you going to do about your return road for this new "O" gauge track ? I do know that Aurora made adapter tracks to mate their "O" to their HO lock and joiner, and then you could use an adapter to connect to your previous return road ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet buick Dave!!!

I expect to see a version of that hot 55 come out of ht customs huh RM lol!!

Ralph I have the adapters for all the different brands. I had to remove the return track to run the wiring so I think I may re-route the return to a different position underneath but i'm probably going to use old 70's AFX track cause I got a bunch of NOS 15 in sections. Stand by for further updates.

Here is a few Mopar's for my boy WesJY :wave:






















I addressed the front end on my roadster. 











This pic is just cause they are so hot to look at!!!!


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!! That's what I am talking about!!! They will be kicking A S S !!! 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, ALL your Cars are LOOKING GOOD ! ....what an awesome stable :thumbsup:
PS- nice to hear you got the Roadster sitting pretty


----------



## sidejobjon

*Blue rod*

Are they some of Blue rods customs, From hobby talk.
Looking good JOE


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Are they some of Blue rods customs, From hobby talk.
> Looking good JOE



What he say??? 

Ok so here is the Bad A$$ Buick Entry into Jim Drag Competition. Set the bars up this morning just before hitting the hauler. 

All I can say is, oh boy!





















This is the view most will see :wave:


----------



## clemedc

haha great attitude Joe and the Buick has that perfect stance too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clemedc said:


> haha great attitude Joe and the Buick has that perfect stance too.



Ya know, as an owner of one of these since 92, you never do expect this cool luxury sedan to be a bear but they plant you in the seat!! This one is no exception either!!! :hat:

Very quik and quiet. Can't wait to see the numbers!!!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

Lovin' the Mopar parade you got going on!

Hope your Buick Blows them all away.....Yeah!!

Bob...Black Iron Crosses look Sweet on Red ...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Lovin' the Mopar parade you got going on!
> 
> Hope your Buick Blows them all away.....Yeah!!
> 
> Bob...Black Iron Crosses look Sweet on Red ...zilla



The turbo can handle any mopar around lol. 


Referring to the red roadster are we?? Hmm?? 

Ok


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is a 5 dollar score from the Aberdeen show. Allready have the roof from RRR, just prepping for paint and thinking of what to do with it cause it will be a racer. East coast guys run a tow truck class. I need a boom. Anyone have one??

Suggestions??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Stopped at Bel Air Raceway this morning for some Pre-Thanksgiving laps.

Had to show Tom the new ride, compliments of Hilltop Customs, so Tom pulled out one of his HT Customs, sweet 55 :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Joe, I saw that car at Sluggers open house. Tom was showing it off. everyone was impressed and pretty hefty sums were offered for it.


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What he say???
> 
> Bob Burns name on Hobby Talk is Blue Rod. Did you get those customs from him? The Maverick & Sox & Martin look like his work?
> Sorry Nice tread:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he say???
> 
> Bob Burns name on Hobby Talk is Blue Rod. Did you get those customs from him? The Maverick & Sox & Martin look like his work?
> Sorry Nice tread:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok Johnny boy, I get you now. Yea the yellow dodge and some of the other mopars are from Mr bob burns.
Click to expand...


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here is a 5 dollar score from the Aberdeen show. Allready have the roof from RRR, just prepping for paint and thinking of what to do with it cause it will be a racer. East coast guys run a tow truck class. I need a boom. Anyone have one??
> 
> Suggestions??


Here is my BOOM...Turn up the volume now!!






hahahahaahahahha

Bob...could you read my list...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

That is good Mr.Zilla,but I was thinking something like this.




>Tom<


----------



## aurora1

Joe
Matchbox has a tow truck in their latest release of cars. The boom is plastic. Might work for your application. That will make a bitchin tow truck.


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey Joe.Sorry about the Boom,Boom Pow,I couldn't resist. Road Race Replicas has the boom for that truck for $3.00 ea.Hope ya find what ya need.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good Tom. ANd I couldn't find the boom on RRR's site. Gonna look again.

Thanks for the lead aurora1 :thumbsup: I probably have 4 of them here allready!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello Joe.If you click on car bodies,then click under the RRR,there will be a picture of the tow truck and all the parts on the left.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Tom I finally found it lol.

Ok so I had a little time today cause my ride to the Morgantown had to bail out on me so these went together.

I was inspired by Dan to get this together, not complete but...




















Not liking the rear meats but for now it is what it is.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I got this BEAUTY from Jerry I believe a few SnS's ago.

Mead Nova   I have to get this baby clear coated asap.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And here is a 69 Chevelle kit that came with chrome bumpers. Dash I guess?

The Fade...





































I need to re-fit my grandstands cause the O-Gauge is wider than my AW.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are a couple of Funny ones lmao. Still working them. I can't find the proper windows. They came from Hairycanaryjr as blem. Ha some blems!! Gorgous!!!




























Hey RM, color look familiar lol.


----------



## Super Coupe

They are some sweet looking rides you have there Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice. I need to post some pics of some Resin Drag Cars I got from Skyhigh, maybe I'll post them with more pics of my GN. You definitely are becoming quite the Rembrandt Joe!


----------



## Gear Head

I am diggin' on that yellow/red buick drag car. Awesome work Joe!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Gear Head said:


> I am diggin' on that yellow/red buick drag car. Awesome work Joe!:thumbsup:


That my friend, is straight from Hilltop Customs. He is madness!!!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

Mr.Skylark you are pumping out some INCREDIBLE paint and body work!!

I just looked at your last 10 or so pictures...Some Very Nice Slot Cars Indeed! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...mean slot cars suck (lol )...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey RM, color look familiar lol.


Why yes it does J65, looks good too!!! I still got some left!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Mr.Skylark you are pumping out some INCREDIBLE paint and body work!!
> 
> I just looked at your last 10 or so pictures...Some Very Nice Slot Cars Indeed! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...mean slot cars suck (lol )...zilla


Thanks Bob. Like you've said here time and time again, this place inspires you to push you to your limits. The only way i can get s finish like this it to treat it like a real car. Good spray gun with good paint. Prep is imp too but your clear coat is what you see in the end. 

Thanks to you and all the other talented individuals around here for inspiring all of us. :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good deal Rm. I have a pintor so left so if you need more, just say the word. I'm thinkjng of trying some white and gold decals on it. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Got any white or gold outlined with black? RM
P.S. Will make a note on the paint...


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks Bob. Like you've said here time and time again, this place inspires you to push you to your limits. The only way i can get s finish like this it to treat it like a real car. Good spray gun with good paint. Prep is imp too but your clear coat is what you see in the end.
> 
> Thanks to you and all the other talented individuals around here for inspiring all of us. :dude:


Every picture on HT of a custom slot car inspires me...Thank You all. 

Can you ever have to much fun building slot cars. 
Everyone does their own style and sometimes other peoples styles are fun to try out now and then. 

I can remember a yellow Jasper Shadow that Hilltop built back when.
I loved it so much that I PM-ed him and asked if it would be O.K. for me to make one for myself.
That let to other similar race car builds (LOLA for instance) that never crossed my mind to build. 

Oooooh and Slotto with his styrene builds...The list of unique and quality builds here on HT goes on & on forever.

Sethndaddy did up neat little Haunted slot cars...
Ed put the idea of a Ghoulish idea for slot cars in my head. :freak: Thanks Ed
The whole idea of a Haunted House, a Horror Movie...hey why not Creepy slot cars for fun...Oh Yeah!

So if anyone want to stick an ho scaled arm out a slot car window with a bloody knife or axe feel free (not real blood "red paint" and tiny plastic knives)...

Bob...keeping slot cars fun...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Every picture on HT of a custom slot car inspires me...Thank You all.
> 
> Can you ever have to much fun building slot cars.
> Everyone does their own style and sometimes other peoples styles are fun to try out now and then.
> 
> I can remember a yellow Jasper Shadow that Hilltop built back when.
> I loved it so much that I PM-ed him and asked if it would be O.K. for me to make one for myself.
> That let to other similar race car builds (LOLA for instance) that never crossed my mind to build.
> 
> Oooooh and Slotto with his styrene builds...The list of unique and quality builds here on HT goes on & on forever.
> 
> Sethndaddy did up neat little Haunted slot cars...
> Ed put the idea of a Ghoulish idea for slot cars in my head. :freak: Thanks Ed
> The whole idea of a Haunted House, a Horror Movie...hey why not Creepy slot cars for fun...Oh Yeah!
> 
> So if anyone want to stick an ho scaled arm out a slot car window with a bloody knife or axe feel free (not real blood "red paint" and tiny plastic knives)...
> 
> Bob...keeping slot cars fun...zilla


Sorry i missed this post bob. Now thats a mouth full. 

And some of those funky creations are just amazing!!!


----------



## bluerod

hey joe i got a few booms just as good as the original one from hod bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bluerod said:


> hey joe i got a few booms just as good as the original one from hod bob


Hey bud. I just realized I didn't mail your check yet. I Will now though. 

Hang onto the booms if you don't mind. Talk soon bud. Got a pic of these booms?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Spent a few upstairs today. This Nurora I got at the Lehigh Valley Show : Scott has a ton of them, thanks Scott:



















Amazing detail on these. BTW it wearing Vincents shoes.:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I picked these up at the last Parsippany show:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This one came from Glas-Tech some time back ( Thanks RM ) and thought maybe nows a good time to hit it. These wheels are top secret so don't ask :


----------



## kiwidave

Get her done Joe!! Some great looking cars here!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Love the El Camino!

Stay thrsty my friends.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


That is one sharp El Camino...!!! 
Come on J65,tell us about the wheels on that Buick, you know ya want toos...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

hilltop raceway said:


> that is one sharp el camino...!!!
> Come on j65,tell us about the wheels on that buick, you know ya want toos...rm


never!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think I'm going to add that 'camino on my want to try to light list!! Dang that's sweet!!

Oh, and Joe65, I've been scoping out the wheel selection that I have available for your 55. I might have to do some surgery to the rear quarters to get 'em to fit. It's either skinny tires or big fat ones.. I'm thinking the big'uns, but wanted to run it by you first.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think I'm going to add that 'camino on my want to try to light list!! Dang that's sweet!!
> 
> Oh, and Joe65, I've been scoping out the wheel selection that I have available for your 55. I might have to do some surgery to the rear quarters to get 'em to fit. It's either skinny tires or big fat ones.. I'm thinking the big'uns, but wanted to run it by you first.



I say!! Let the hogging out begin!! If you say the wheels need to bo on it then so be it!!

Go for it!! And maybe I will grab a few more of the Camino's next month at the PA show??? :drunk: Al's buddy Scott has a bunch of em.


----------



## TBI

Damn, I might need one of those Caminos


.....and I'm a Ford guy :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

TBI said:


> Damn, I might need one of those Caminos
> 
> 
> .....and I'm a Ford guy :wave:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bobhch

Had a 68 & 69 1/1 ElCamino pair back in the mid 80s. 

They were fun but, yah had to have Power & Posi...Yeah Baby!

Nice Red ElCamino with a side of Willys and Buick!! Yum, Yum, Yum!!

Bob...I am a any kinda car guy...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks fellas. I had a truck pull up a few weeks ago and deliver a package from way up north!! Canads!! The Ice Road Truckers had a hand in this delivery!!!

Straight from Plymouth71's Custom shop.



















Even bringing me a New NailHead to Play with woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I had an order in for the Replica Rebel and here she is along with a nice Surprise of Purple Passion!!!!

Thank the boys for me Dan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Nothing like a bag of ho stuff, a crated engine and a couple of Cool Looking slot cars to make your day...nice haul Joe!

Bob...Just like ND all I got was a rock...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's a very cool surprise!!! You need to place another order J65, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got a few gems at the Bob and Tom show on a Great Super Bowl Sunday. Whats a day, slots in the morning and a Super Bowl Championship win for the Giants in the evening. Life is good.

Here are the New T-Jet Dragsters Rick aka Resin Dude is making. Check these babies out guys!!!

I see a whole new class of Drag Racing for Sky High and the like!!!!!!

T-Jet Rails baby:










Cock Pit shot










He does amazing decal and detail work Rick. Gotta love this guy!!!!!










More pics to follow


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## sidejobjon

*JOE Plymouth 65*

Nice cars at Sky high. keep them running.
SJJ


----------



## clemedc

where can i get one of those resin T jet dragsters Joe


----------



## alpink

http://resindude.com/resin_dude_web_site.htm


----------



## clemedc

thanks al


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


Some cool looking rails thar J65!!! Ya done good at the show!!! RM


----------



## bondoman2k

Wow! Those ARE cool! :thumbsup: 
With a little (ok, a LOT..lol) work, I could see a REALLY nice replica of "Flamin Frank" Pedregon's Comp Coupe (and other drivers) from the '60's! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


Need to put some power under these and add some cool wheelie bars


----------



## tjd241

Joe... Check Mailbox. :dude:


----------



## TBI

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Need to put some power under these and add some cool wheelie bars


Well?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Paging Mr Alpink!!!!

No comment on these T-jet rails bud???

I see a whole new class here. Am I crazy??

A stock class with slip on skinny sillys??

A modified class with wheelie bars!!! Oh yea, I'm seeing it!!!


----------



## alpink

I don't make the rules or classes, the racers do. and it can be recommended at the next race. Hank is the track owner and has final say in all situations. I will pass your wishes on to him.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> I don't make the rules or classes, the racers do. and it can be recommended at the next race. Hank is the track owner and has final say in all situations. I will pass your wishes on to him.


I know you run the races bud, I was just saying in general. I know I will be running a few rail classes.

Now that these will be readily available, we have to run them!! :hat: 

Spoke to Rick and he told me he's working on a nother new design!! WooHoo!! Funny thing is he said I inspired him to get working on a new design. I am really pumoped about these. I missed the Mead Bros Tjet Funny cars classes sadly, when they were readily available. So I don't wanna miss out on these babies.


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe those rails look cool!!!!! I'll have to hit up the Resin dude next Parsippany show.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> Joe those rails look cool!!!!! I'll have to hit up the Resin dude next Parsippany show.
> >Tom<


Yea man he'll be there, he will also be at the Aberdeen show. Which i'm proud to say I will be going the night before for the first time to see the night swapping going on between vendors.

The wife said no problem so i'm gonna get me a room.


----------



## TGM2054

Those a kinda neat! I'll have to check out his website. I wouldn't mind having a couple of those. I'm wondering how tough it would be to make it into a slingshot dragster.


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yea man he'll be there, he will also be at the Aberdeen show. Which i'm proud to say I will be going the night before for the first time to see the night swapping going on between vendors.
> 
> The wife said no problem so i'm gonna get me a room.


I'll talk to Dave and see if he wants to go to this show also. hopefully we will see ya there
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

I like the looks of these Joe...Vrooooooooom, Vrooooom!

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking T-jet Rails!! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's a couple Dash for Dan's come back:


----------



## fordcowboy

Some good looking car Joe. I real like the first one. If it needs a new home .Please let me know. lol fcb


----------



## bobhch

What Cowboy said...those are some great looking slots Dude!!

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


This is a cool looking color, IMO...Great stuff J65, especially those Chevelles...RM


----------



## 41-willys

really like the RRs


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. 

Yea Dan from Dash is trying to get a hold of the Road Runner molds. They are sweet.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe,
You need a shot of the Rat there at Sky High!! How 'bout it bud???

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Joe,
> You need a shot of the Rat there at Sky High!! How 'bout it bud???
> 
> JS


Here ya go pal:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are a few MEV's I been working on:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Before:











After:


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello Joe. Cars are looking great!!!! I have purchased a couple of the MEV bodies and was wondering what chassis they fit on. Thanks for any help.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Joe65!! Like that Wildcat!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Hey Joe Im loving the Schlitz decal


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom ya should know me by now bud, i'm a T-jet guy. Mev is true 1/87th scale too so they have a certain coolness to them. I been begging Mike to do the 65 Buick GranSport and he said he will but who knows when. 

Thanks Scm, I wish he did many many more Buicks but this Cat is sweet!!!!!

Clem, I figured someone would like the Schlitz. Vintage baby!!!! Simple too just like they did em.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Do you have a diecast of a 65 Buick?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

vaBcHRog said:


> Do you have a diecast of a 65 Buick?


Sadly there has never been any kind of 65 GS made ever!! In any scale of any material!! Ever!!! Don't know how all these toy makers missed Buicks 1st Muscle car made. They did a 65 GS Riviera but totally different car. There was an 1/18th diecast company that had it in the list of cars to be done, but it later said Manufacturer cancelled. So the wait is on for Mike Vitale at MEV to get to it in his due time frame.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Mr Tom Stumpf stopped by the other day and just so happen to have some slot cars so I grabbed these Dash Camaros. I thought I would be a little different and set these up mostly with some Vintage G-Plus chassis' to get the colors looking right:

Honda, hope you like em;


----------



## plymouth71

love the black & white one with the chrome ansons. Sweet~


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sorry for the road coarse interuption so back to the Strip. New flashy 56 Ford I got from a guy I met at the last few shows.


----------



## Super Coupe

YEAH!!!!! Now your talking my language. 
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

*Some competitors*

Getting ready for your new dragstrip. Some Lexan TJETS with some brass.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> That is one flashy red pickup!!! Cool flames, vinyl maybe??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one flashy red pickup!!! Cool flames, vinyl maybe??? RM
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir and I hit the rims ith some ahem, Chrome paint lol. They came nice though.
> 
> :tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## clemedc

sweet ole Ford Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice collection of old tin! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Great Camaro show! 

Run that Red one with Red rims untill the brushes are toast...Go Camaro!!

Nice Ford Pickem'up with Flames too!

Bob...Dats a lot of G-Plus chassis there...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon

*close enough 66*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Sadly there has never been any kind of 65 GS made ever!! In any scale of any material!! Ever!!! Don't know how all these toy makers missed Buicks 1st Muscle car made. They did a 65 GS Riviera but totally different car. There was an 1/18th diecast company that had it in the list of cars to be done, but it later said Manufacturer cancelled. So the wait is on for Mike Vitale at MEV to get to it in his due time frame.


Joe,
I think i found your HOLY GRAIL
http://www.ebay.com/itm/66-Buick-Sk...81932?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item27c35d152c
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea it's not new Johnnyboy. Thanks fopr looking out though. Although this is the closest thing to a 65 GS, it's still not a 65. I too have this deicast for the time I start casting. To do list so to speak.

This was used to make the Mead Bros 66 GS, that Wheelszk was kind enough to pick up for me a couple of years ago. Thanks Bill :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way cheaper should you want another Joe65..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHNNY-LIGH...37094?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item20c3b16806


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks for looking out Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's been a while but I did get a few things. Here are "The Resin Dudes" new open cockpit rails.










2 more from The Dude. He has been going a little crazy lately. I love this guy!!! He did a Stang like the Atlas and this baby looks like it's speeding sitting in the box!!! The Pick up is his classic Show car, this year he did a Vibe pick up and fit it to a Tjet and sold about 10 I believe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This is a Resin Dude Tow Truck Kit I got at the last show. Got to it last week. It's a candy Maroon and silver. I need to get me some decals on it but here she is. Also need to add a rope and hook off the boom. I figured some bread twisty tie and some black thread maybe?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

een working on this for a while now. 

For all noobs, i'd like to say that about a year or so ago, I would have never thought I could do such a thing. This Hobby Talk Site has amazing talent and this is why I am where I am. Thanks to all you customizers out there who without this car would never had been possible. 

It's not totally done but real close. I need to do the grille and headlights. Randy sent me some decals but I didnt have any luck so I have an idea. Plus some new chrome sticky vinyl.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here a pic for RM. He likes these shots. Thanks Randy for being who you are.


----------



## plymouth71

Still dreaming of a 65 buick eh??? Finished the hood, working on the grille...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> Still dreaming of a 65 buick eh??? Finished the hood, working on the grille...


You bet i am Dan. Can't wait to see what your up to!!!!

Don't know how your going to do the tail lights but very excited to see it bud!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

nice paint and finish!!


----------



## pshoe64

Sweet ride Joe! The results show the work you put in. She definitely looks good walking away!:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## clemedc

Great work Joe thanks for sharing
Clem


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice stuff Joe65!! The Resindude does make some cool bodies! The wrecker is molded from a shortened wheelbase Lindy model. I have a Lindy sectioned about the same way waiting for me to finish up. Here's what I did with the back end accessories so far...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow scm, really nice job. Now where do i get me a few pieces???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here a pic for RM. He likes these shots.


Thanks J65...Like them action shots!!! Cool other stuff too, I might add, such as the dragsters and like the color combo on the wrecker!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I never got them finished Joe. It's just a little brass tube. The sling belts are twill iron on patch material. Once I get caught up I want to mess with this wrecker some more. I got some smaller dia brass tube that might be a bit more realistic looking. I also have some super thin circuit board material for the light bar to try... I've got a few projects to clear up before I can even think of messing with this one.


----------



## wheelszk

[
This was used to make the Mead Bros 66 GS, that Wheelszk was kind enough to pick up for me a couple of years ago. Thanks Bill :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

WOW, I feel special. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> This was used to make the Mead Bros 66 GS, that Wheelszk was kind enough to pick up for me a couple of years ago. Thanks Bill :thumbsup:[/quote
> 
> WOW, I feel special. :thumbsup:


Bill You are the man. :dude:n I appreciate what you did for me bud. And won't forget. And if you need anything just ask.

Thanks :thumbsup: RM the dragsters are real cool, The Resin Dude is shaking it up lately. lol I need to finish up that wrecker, it's been lingering a while now. I'm happy with the way it is coming so far too but it's needing some nice detailing still. I will do it though.

Joe you are off the hook insane and if you dont mind, i'm gonna try and use your technology there bub. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Insane? TM is shaking her head in agreement!! Let's talk about "lingering"... My wrecker was started in 2009...

Oh and one other hint as far as parts. Scope out the jewelry findings in the Wallymart crafts dept. They have a small kit with all sorts of oddball pieces. Very handy were the long pin looking things (I use that to make the swivel on the boom, and make the hooks for the chain, and that's what pins the tow bar to the back). There is also a similar length wire with a hoop at the end. These are good for making light duty trailer hitches on a T jet ( so you can pull your camper..). The other odds and ends come in useful once in a while. Good to have them handy just in case!


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow! Much to catch up on in THIS thread!
I am really liking what I am seeing!
Good show!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Insane? TM is shaking her head in agreement!! Let's talk about "lingering"... My wrecker was started in 2009...
> 
> Oh and one other hint as far as parts. Scope out the jewelry findings in the Wallymart crafts dept. They have a small kit with all sorts of oddball pieces. Very handy were the long pin looking things (I use that to make the swivel on the boom, and make the hooks for the chain, and that's what pins the tow bar to the back). There is also a similar length wire with a hoop at the end. These are good for making light duty trailer hitches on a T jet ( so you can pull your camper..). The other odds and ends come in useful once in a while. Good to have them handy just in case!


I will do that scm, thanks agaib for the hints and tips. :wave:



joez870 said:


> Wow! Much to catch up on in THIS thread!
> I am really liking what I am seeing!
> Good show!



Welcome home Joez, and thanks for the kind words. 

You need to get back to doing your thing bro.


----------



## bobhch

*Far Out & Wooooah!! Looking at tons of neat buids!!*

Joe,

Thanks to The Resin Dude it looks like you are having a Blast!

Those Drag Rails are outa Sight Cool, Cool, Cool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Ooooh and that Stang does look like it's moving sitting in the box!

Neat Vibe truck conversion and Red Ford also!

Your paint and detail on the Tow Truck sure makes it Neat! 
Had a Chevy Pickup like that when I was young ( a long time ago ).

Black is your color...Yeah!!

Bob...I love ho car shows...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

New Wizzard Drag Strip arrived. No time to even open the box. 

Darn kitchen has me tied up. 

Can't wait to see the new Asphalt baby!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're paving the kitchen?? Cool idea!!! Don't forget to paint the parking space lines!! :jest::lol::hat: :woohoo:


----------



## alpink

woo hoo, drag racing at skylarks real soon! yeah man!


----------



## clemedc

Be sure to post some pics Joe, Im looking forward to it


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> New Wizzard Drag Strip arrived. No time to even open the box.
> 
> Darn kitchen has me tied up.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new Asphalt baby!!


Joe,
Is Kitchen done ? We need that box opened.
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> Is Kitchen done ? We need that box opened.
> SJJ


Hi Johnny, the cabinets will be here the end of the month. I need a sheetrocker badly!!!! I only did it a few times myself growing up so I need someone with the know how. Interested? Just the 2 small rooms for now bud, the porch and 1/2 bath. Maybe 6 or 7 boards. Then I can call the town for the rough inspection, then I can rock the kitchen in a few weeks.

Call me


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hi Johnny, the cabinets will be here the end of the month. I need a sheetrocker badly!!!! I only did it a few times myself growing up so I need someone with the know how. Interested? Just the 2 small rooms for now bud, the porch and 1/2 bath. Maybe 6 or 7 boards. Then I can call the town for the rough inspection, then I can rock the kitchen in a few weeks.
> 
> Call me


OK i will call
But it don`t seam theres enough hours in a day,between power washing , mowing , pool, my deck is just about finished also, Honey dew list wish i could help.
SJJ


----------



## slotto

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


Had to bump it. This car is STUNNING!!!!!
Amazing work Joe!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto said:


> Had to bump it. This car is STUNNING!!!!!
> Amazing work Joe!:thumbsup:



Thanks Slotto, sorry I missed your post. Randy and a bunch of guys around here really inspire you to push and push. With out these new friends I made here, this car and many many more wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG My Dream Is Becoming A Reality

My friend Dennis got this in an Email from Mikey Vitale:


My upcoming cars are:



61 Greenbrair

57 Dodge

65 Buick Gran Sport

65 Caddy

50 Olds

64 Falcon

Triumph Spitfire

More Stock Cars



I hope to have some out by November ..



MikeV.


WOOHOO BABY!!! I NEED A FLEET OF THEM 65'S!!!

I been on Mike for 3 years tyo make it and even spent aa few shows selling right next to him, buying and talking to him all day long. Finally I will have me a gross of em lol.

Thanks you Mike!!!!!

BTW No there has never been a 65 Gran Sport of any type ever produced in any form or scale. EVER this is why I am soooo grateful to him. I will show him how much I support his efforts. Great guy :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I want one too!


----------



## plymouth71

So... Do I bother finishing the one I'm working on? LoL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> So... Do I bother finishing the one I'm working on? LoL


You bet ur heinny pal!!! That will be a 1 off that nobody will have but little ole me. Thanks you very much. :wave::wave:

Al only 1? Are you nuts?!?!?!?! 

You'll need a drop top custom, plus a few two tone jobs, and so on and so on........ :freak:


----------



## tjd241

*Not to diminish the Buick but....*

Triumph Spitfire !


----------



## alpink

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You bet ur heinny pal!!! That will be a 1 off that nobody will have but little ole me. Thanks you very much. :wave::wave:
> 
> Al only 1? Are you nuts?!?!?!?!
> 
> You'll need a drop top custom, plus a few two tone jobs, and so on and so on........ :freak:


"nuts" ?
probably ... I have been accused of that before amongst many other things. LOL

OK, OK, maybe TWO then!


----------



## bobhch

*The day is here....Joe gets his candle blow out wish come true!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think Joeskylark is 

Bob...I'm happy that you are Buick Happy Dude...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's been a while but check these babies out!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad ya finally got em!!! Cool bunch of cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm thinking hood scoop option package... Are those for sale??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Glad ya finally got em!!! Cool bunch of cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm thinking hood scoop option package... Are those for sale??? RM



Thanks RM. I been waiting a long time. I need to put it in my Sig now. If I could figure out how The possibilities are endless!!!! Wheelie bars. Chute out back. Nice shelf off the trunk maybe lol!!!

For sale huh.Lol I don't think anyone would have enough.


----------



## joegri

i can tell by the last few posts that our man joe65 has totally and completely recovered ! yer a happy guy joe. now ya gotta get some paint on the ones that arent tinted. goes to show if ya keep askin something will show up:thumbsup: nice stash of buicks 65.


----------



## alpink

are they Chevelles?

Ruh Roh

:wave:


----------



## Gear Head

Are they all 4 wheel drive? Come on Joe, you can do it, cut em'; at least one!!! Can't wait to see one tubbed!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

They do look a little "Malibu-ish".. Is that a word??? :tongue: Considering Joe only has 2 operating thumbs and index fingers, I have to wonder how he carried all of them around at the show.... :lol: How many more do you have on order? 

Bummer Mike didn't bring a teal one with him...


----------



## sidejobjon

alpink said:


> are they Chevelles?
> 
> Ruh Roh
> 
> :wave:


Turn them around, from the back they look like Buick`s I `am in the stands behind the STP sticker waving:wave: Happy for you
SJJ


----------



## bobhch

Joe,

Glad your dreams of Buick Skylark-isms came true for you!!

Bob...Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooom...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It is awesome Bob I'm not gonna lie


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Changed some rims


----------



## slotcarman12078

Much better!! Vincents are a better rim all around. The tires aren't the best (unless you buy the skinny ones from MEV). She looks great Joe65!!

By the way, car #1 from the batch you sent me is done. I'll shoot you some pix as soon as Photobucket is back (they're down for maintenance right now).


----------



## bobhch

Thanks for bringing us back to a time when cars and rims were fun to run on the streets...Love them!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Check out your Chevelle Joe65!! It's posted in my CL&M thread. PM coming!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> It is awesome Bob I'm not gonna lie


Awww, you've seen one Buick, you've pretty much .... .... ... 
Just ragging with ya...Glad ya finally got em...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

God those are ugly cars, whats next, a yugo.....................just kidding


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Went to the Parsippany show today and scored the best car in the house!!!!!

Check this baby out. Look at the paint on this Gem.





She is hot!!!!


----------



## vickers83

Beautiful Cheby! I don`t think its painted though, I`m pretty sure Chris molded that color. Anyway, A great score on an awesome chevelle! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, that IS an AWESOME Looking '67 Chevelle :thumbsup: and it's got a great stance on an AFX chassis ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Makes sense that it's molded like that Vicker.  It's really amazing.

No Ralph it's mounted to an Aurora 4 gear chassis with short regular AFX rear rims. For it's mean stance!!

Chris I wish you would make bodies again bud. Exceptional craftsmanship pal. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that Chevelle is sweet!! I agree Draggy needs to get himself some silicone and get busy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*Another Milestone for me*

For the first time ever anywhere I found a 1965 Buick Gran Sport done in automotive paint to boot. I got cars from this dude before. He does nice paint work. Just so happens this is the same guy who sold me the 67 Chevelle done by Dragula.

Here it is:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She looks sweet in blue flake, that's for sure!! Great detailing job too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S., Your 2 tone turquoise and white 55 Chevy is all painted and ready to light. My gut has been messed up all week, so the bench time has been very limited. Hopefully some time this week I can get started lighting it, among other projects that got put off all of last week.


----------



## Dragula

Hey all,Vickers is right,i don't paint any of my bodies,she's molded that way.And just so you guys know...IM BACK CASTING!!!!!!So the 4 gears,t-jets and afx bodies will be back out in a week or so.Suggestions or cars you guys want reissued or just input would be appreciated.Im glad you guys didn't forget about me,warms the heart a bit
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dragula, your stuff looks GREAT :thumbsup:
Although I'm not too familiar with your previous work, I was wondering if you did any of the 30's and/or 40's era Coupes/Hot Rods ?


----------



## Dragula

Actually I was contracted to do some,Famouscarz,George dellinger had me do some for slimline chassis,they were very neat but were mainly 20's 30's era custom bucket type stuff.Thanks for the compliments.
Christian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Chris!!!!!

That 5 chevy and charger look injection molded quality to me!!!!!!!


Very excited to see your product!!!!


----------



## tomhocars

Dragjet cars by Christain Rolf are second to none,You would swear they came out of an injection molding machine.Glad your back buddy. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bubba 123

tomhocars said:


> Dragjet cars by Christain Rolf are second to none,You would swear they came out of an injection molding machine.Glad your back buddy. Tom Stumpf


any; pics, info, prices on w/ will be available :thumbsup: (??) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bubba 123 said:


> any; pics, info, prices on w/ will be available :thumbsup: (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



Soon Pete

Christian will keep us posted and he loves getting cold calls for orders. He'd rather get calls than sell on evilbay or the like.

He will let us all know when production starts, woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Dragula

What Joe said,the personal touch cant be beat and I would rather avoid ebay whenever possible.Production has actually started,but im having joe and a another person gather lists of cars people really want.And ty Tom for as always making my head swell to proportions previously unknown.
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Soon Pete
> 
> Christian will keep us posted and he loves getting cold calls for orders. He'd rather get calls than sell on evilbay or the like.
> 
> He will let us all know when production starts, woohoo!!!!!!


U know me... I'm into the Movie/TV genre of slot-Vehicles (not just cars/trucks)..... :wave:

TY & Drooling, saw other thread w/ some pics... the 60's wood-side station wagon & a DARK green Gran-Torino ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Go to post 4025 for awesomeness!!!!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4777490#post4777490

:wave:


----------



## Gear Head

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dragula, your stuff looks GREAT :thumbsup:
> Although I'm not too familiar with your previous work, I was wondering if you did any of the 30's and/or 40's era Coupes/Hot Rods ?


Yeah, what he said PLEASE.


----------



## Bubba 123

Gear Head said:


> Yeah, what he said PLEASE.


also NON-Hot Rod versions of same era cars (stock mfg).......:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

My surgery was this morning,back home with a few weeks of recovery ahead of me.My new phone number is 859-242-3772
Had to move on top of all this,so im trying to get back to casting by next week,run some chrome and glass to finish the bodies I already have.
Chris


----------



## vickers83

Get well soon Chris! Can`t wait to see what you`re gonna crank out for the 4 gears!....Gary :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> My surgery was this morning,back home with a few weeks of recovery ahead of me.My new phone number is 859-242-3772
> Had to move on top of all this,so im trying to get back to casting by next week,run some chrome and glass to finish the bodies I already have.
> Chris


don't overdo Chris....
we can wait a bit longer :thumbsup:
speedy & happy recovery 2 U 2...
Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## dtomol

*Dragula Bodies*

Chris is it possible to get a list of bodies that you Make? I think you had said you make 1964 Ford Thunder bolt for the Tjet Chassis. Please advise.
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad your surgery is behind you. Get better bud. Don't push it. 

We arent going anywhere pal :dude:


----------



## wheelszk

Joe, you going to Allentown tomorrow?


----------



## Dragula

Guys,if you have a body you want put into production if I can,send it to me or Joe and we will try to get it done.Thanks again for all your support and well wishes!
Chris Dragjet Rolph


----------



## hojohn

hey chris glad surgery went well, i am still wanting some wagons but want you to heal up before you worry about that. get better and we will chat soon. thanks john


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Joe, you going to Allentown tomorrow?


I wanted to but have a party.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

2 older Dragjets from Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's one of my beloved 65's


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice one, lets grab a quick soda.


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a slick looking banana you have there Joe. Don't let RM see it.(yellow) lol. :thumbsup>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahaha right Tom!!!

I been working on a few lol. 

Up front doing the whole 1959 line up .

Buick, Pontiac, Olds, Chevy, Plymouth and Ford


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Heck of a car lot ya got there J65!!! Some nice rides...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahaha Yea RM, I been on an MEV kick cause I have like 12-18 65 GS blem kits!!

I'll post pics of the 59 line up when they're done.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the recent group.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

nice selection


----------



## alpink

cool collection
do most have RRR wheels/tires?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks BOx ...


Here the bumpers just got hack from the chrome shop .


Before 



After


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sure do Al. Loads of them lol .

These were older Vincent's .The ones where the tires are almost plastic!! You could never run on them.


----------



## SuperDave321

Chrome looks good on the bumpers. Did you spray them? If so what did you use and does it hold up to handling?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well I hit em with black gloss, then shake the beck out of the Alclad, then quickly dab the Alclad on with a tiny hobby qtip thingy .Very tiny cotton head on em. By the time I hit all of them, I give them another little dab again. Coats them nice .Glue em on the bodies then when ur all done, hit the whole bodies with Future's floor wax .I don't dip them, I brush it on gently with a small brush. Lasts forever .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here they are mounted. Next decals, rim color changes then Future's floor wax.


----------



## alpink

Joe, better look around and find the extensive research thread called "clear coat" before Futuring!
LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Joe, better look around and find the extensive research thread called "clear coat" before Futuring!
> LOL


Hahahaha. I swear to god Al I just came out of that thread*!!!!!!!

Too funny .I been using it for years now myself. Stuff is amazing. 
To each his own.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And Al, I have to say I also bought a bunch from Nutherdave. And they're some of the shinniest cars!!!


----------



## SuperDave321

Thanks Joe. I have gloss black and a big bottle of Future. I'll have to get some Alclad. They really shine.

SD


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SuperDave321 said:


> Thanks Joe. I have gloss black and a big bottle of Future. I'll have to get some Alclad. They really shine.
> 
> SD



Yea man, SCM, Joe told me how to get them as best without sending then to the real chrome shop at 5 beans a pop .You can hardly tell which is which .





Now I know most aren't fans of the white wheels but these are for IROC racing .

Done by Al here on the site. aj350 I believe is his correct screen name .They run like the wind and are super smooth and whisper around the track .He made these a couple years ago and I just threw some roundals on them and they're ready to run!!!






And here are my favorite body ever .Dressed in IROC colors .Chassis' will be here soon .Tweaked and tuned by aj350. This time with 4 T-Dash chassis'!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's the liquid Chrome


----------



## Hittman101

I need to find some of the Alclad II.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hittman101 said:


> I need to find some of the Alclad II.



Your local Hobby Shop will have it. Along with those little cotton tip sticks .


You need to shake it up real good for good shiny results .Even as I go along if I'm doing alot .


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahaha. I swear to god Al I just came out of that thread*!!!!!!!
> 
> Too funny .I been using it for years now myself. Stuff is amazing.
> To each his own.


Future; "Nectar of the Custom-Slot GODS" :thumbsup:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## vickers83

Bubba 123 said:


> Future; "Nectar of the Custom-Slot GODS" :thumbsup:
> Bubba :wave:


Some day you guys will learn that future isn`t for slot car bodies. I had a pile of them that i had bought from different builders. All were yellowed & full of spider web cracks. Some were dipped, some sprayed, some brushed. Same results. What is the problem of purchasing some acrylic clear model paint that is made for the job? Just to be clear, all the bodies I had to junk were 6yrs & older...


----------



## vaBcHRog

I though this horse was already beat on a different thread. To each his own. I have used it since forever and haven't had the problems you are talking about.


----------



## alpink

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Walking thru Family Dollar today .SCM Joe popped into my head


----------



## vickers83

vaBcHRog said:


> I though this horse was already beat on a different thread. To each his own. I have used it since forever and haven't had the problems you are talking about.


Sorry Roger, But one of them was yours, A shrunk matador Rd/Wt/Bl stocker for tjets. Don`t know if you painted it or not. It was one of my favorite bodies. I`ll take a pic if I can find it.....And now back to the original topic, Sorry Joe.....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How bout a nice pearl white 64 Chevy Wagon wearing some white walls.


----------



## alpink

cool ride.
what is the photo effect you used to get the "flash" off the wheels and windows?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> cool ride.
> what is the photo effect you used to get the "flash" off the wheels and windows?



If I told ya, I'd have to kill ya!!


Seriously, I did nothing. Put the light right over it .It's the magnifier fluorescent type.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Where did you get the white walls the look super smooth?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

vaBcHRog said:


> Where did you get the white walls the look super smooth?


Hmm, if I remember right I believe I got them from Rob .Budsho a few years ago .?

Are they hard to find nowadays??

How about red wall tires?? Anyone know if they exist??? I cud def use some of those.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's one from KiwiDave. Amazing detail!!!


----------



## EliteThink

Buick looks awesome.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The only red walls I've run across were ones RRR put on one of his special limited El Caminos. I recall someone selling ones with a wider red wall (as well as a couple other colors) on ebay years ago. Not sure how good they were though. That GS looks sinister!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Thunder slicks made red and blue walls. Tires handled very good.


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hmm, if I remember right I believe I got them from Rob .Budsho a few years ago .?
> 
> Are they hard to find nowadays??
> 
> How about red wall tires?? Anyone know if they exist??? I cud def use some of those.


just send "ME" those white-walls, 
& "I'll" send You the "Source" :thumbsup: *****

(*** DON'T DO IT!!*** seriously, they are NOT being made anymore...
one of the guys on Here & I know the Lodge. was making them, he don't no more, even for a min. order begging..)
IF you find someone doing them PLEASE PM Me :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> Where did you get the white walls the look super smooth?


they are cast in 2-piece silicone...
the "White" is a separate ring or donut (deep/thick) & is like an "Inlay" job..
great quality, but I guess never took off enough for the work to make good on the tooling & castings (confused)

I would like about 20 sets of 4-tires myself...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This beauty is going in for paint soon .Thanks RM for the link for the sweet Monte ?


----------



## EliteThink

wow, you guys are making want to get back into slot cars...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

EliteThink said:


> wow, you guys are making want to get back into slot cars...


Hahahahahaha. Go for it.


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahahahaha. Go for it.


are these "Vincent" wheels/tires.. or (??)...
also model #'s for ordering & will they fit T-Jet, OR just AFX & other similar large HO-Scale cars ???? :freak::dude:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## alpink

slammin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's got a real cooool factor to it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's got a real cooool factor to it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM




Hahahaha I figured you would like the two tone paint RM. Need to get me some sponsors on board ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*Slot OutLaws*

Ok so this is gonna be my new project. 


Slot OutLaws!!


Stay with me guys. Here are the first group I put together .All tjets too .Having to figure out the Farm Truck and the Sonoma truck .

ANY HELP ON THE TRUCKS WOUKD BE GREAT!!! Also on the 86 El Camino. 

It's a 1970 Chevy and a 2004 I think GMC Sonoma. The die-cast El Camino off the track in the pic are not for using. Picture only .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RM inspired this


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

A couple flamed jewels 








And s fancy 65 GS ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff J65!!!:thumbsup: Blue 56 does look good, the chrome just adds to it...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good stuff J65!!!:thumbsup: Blue 56 does look good, the chrome just adds to it...RM


Thanks rm, great body style!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

American Pickers- Mikes Van The only good show left on TV almost lol!!

I always thought his VW Van Pickup was a real trick ride so I decided to make one of my own. Needs the custom made roof rack you see in the pic, the VW emblem and silver trim done to call it finished. Here it is


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here it is


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Murder Nova


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the Vdub and the Murder Nova. Don't forget Mike's hand truck or cart in the back of the Vdub. 
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is Shane's Pro-Charged Vega. Don't have a dummy named Bob to out in the passenger seat though!!!! 

Finally found a goof use for an AW chassis!!!!! The Tjet chassis won't fit under an AW body!!!!! 

Come on Tom?!?!?!?!:!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just put a picture of Tom in the passenger's seat...  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just put a picture of Tom in the passenger's seat...  RM




Hahahahahaha right RM!!! ??. ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is a nice resin casting .


?????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can you say Drag Volvo?!?!?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Very nice looking color... Really shines... What paint, if I may ask?...

Ordered a '79 Mustang Cobra in almost the same shade...
Waited 4 months for it to come in and when it did, it was white :lol:
Took it anyway... Needed a car for the wife...

It almost looks like a '60's VW Type III F/B...

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Very nice looking color... Really shines... What paint, if I may ask?...
> 
> Ordered a '79 Mustang Cobra in almost the same shade...
> Waited 4 months for it to come in and when it did, it was white :lol:
> Took it anyway... Needed a car for the wife...
> 
> It almost looks like a '60's VW Type III F/B...
> 
> .




Yea you are correct .VW. Randy corrected my earlier .You hit it on the head though &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; 

Paint is regular auto paint. Through a spray gun .


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yea you are correct .VW. Randy corrected my earlier .You hit it on the head though ������
> 
> Paint is regular auto paint. Through a spray gun .


Thanks, Joe... 

Hope you have enough paint to do a '92 Mustang LX resin for me 

Maybe even a Tyco '79 Pace Car body...

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Thanks, Joe...
> 
> Hope you have enough paint to do a '92 Mustang LX resin for me
> 
> Maybe even a Tyco '79 Pace Car body...
> 
> John
> .



You know I also need the Mustangs for this project. 

I believe Chuck runs a 1990 style and Boosted is the later 2000 model I think???

I need help on these 2 Mustangs as well .Forgot them initially but def need then 


Now John, the LX you speak of would work great for a Varley type Mustang. Post a pic of yours??


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now John, the LX you speak of would work great for a Varley type Mustang. Post a pic of yours??


No pix of the '92 LX... Bimini Blue actually...

Here's the Pace Car I traded the white Cobra in on...

A pic of a pic... Winter 1981... Kinda grainy... 2.3 Turbo, 6# boost...


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

hahaha... Silly me...

You were talkin' about the resin car... My real car is a
Bimini Blue '92 LX...

I don't have the resin LX yet, but here's a most cruddy photo...









.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dushkwoneshe said:


> hahaha... Silly me...
> 
> You were talkin' about the resin car... My real car is a
> Bimini Blue '92 LX...
> 
> I don't have the resin LX yet, but here's a most cruddy photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Where did u find it and what chassis does it take?


----------



## TBI

You could probably fudge one out of a Tyco Jamb car, I did this one for my little brother.
Switched it to a Tomy Turbo chassis while I was at it


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> You could probably fudge one out of a Tyco Jamb car, I did this one for my little brother.
> Switched it to a Tomy Turbo chassis while I was at it




Dude that's the right body?!?!?! Where and who?!?!?* 

Would a tjet chassis work under it you think?!?!?

Anyone have one of those Mustang bodies?? 

Tyco is where I lack .I don't have many .But some. Def no Mustangs .


----------



## TBI

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude that's the right body?!?!?! Where and who?!?!?*
> 
> Would a tjet chassis work under it you think?!?!?
> 
> Anyone have one of those Mustang bodies??
> 
> Tyco is where I lack .I don't have many .But some. Def no Mustangs .


I might have one, I'll look thru my box of bodies and see.
If I have one, I'll even do the body mods on it for you if you want?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Great work with the front wheel wells and grill, TBI *!*

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> I might have one, I'll look thru my box of bodies and see.
> If I have one, I'll even do the body mods on it for you if you want?



That would be awesome!!! ✋


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
The Tyco *'*79 Mustang variations are the long wheel base... 1*.*6*"*, I believe...

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can anyone ID this Body?? Its a one piece .No markings


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok, so the boys in the shop are refusing to sand these beautiful bodies clean and repaint. They claim that these are some of the best ever made bodies!!

Not sure if I blame them. These are really tricked out bodies .Seriously, they are detailed great and look great!!

Anyone have any Johnny lighting GTO Bodies to trade maybe?? The boys won't mind tearing one of them apart!!


Big Chiefs car before and after paint


----------



## rodstrguy

How many do you need, Are you trading for those beauties?
I may have what you need...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

rodstrguy said:


> How many do you need, Are you trading for those beauties?
> I may have what you need...


My bad, I'm not looking to get rid of these 2 GTO bodies .

I'm looking to customize the Johnny lighting one. Is that Wharton have? Is it a hard top or rag top version?


----------



## TBI

Haven't found a tyco Mustang body yet Joe, but I still have a couple more places to check


----------



## alpink

*how U like me now*


----------



## rodstrguy

Joe, I have three or four of the Early JL convertables, I think I have the Blue, Yellow, Candy Red, and possibly another color. I would have to check at home. I don't blame you for not wanting to get rid of the two GTOs as they are really nice. I also have them with or without the chassis...


----------



## 60chevyjim

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can anyone ID this Body?? Its a one piece .No markings


its a 57 chevy , it may be made by taillights fade greg gipe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lol!!! I know its a 57 Chevy, kits just I don't know where it came from. Not a Greg body. At first I thought it was an older rrr but no it's not. There's was a kit and not a one piece like this .

Thanks for the input


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thought I'd paint one of these trick dash Road Runners .









I really need a lite up studio for pics of these darker jobs .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool metalic work!!! Get one of those clip on lights...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool metalic work!!! Get one of those clip on lights...RM


OMG!! I even have one up there in the spray booth!!* Duh!!* 

Talk about having a moment lmak!!! Thanks RM ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now try one of thsoe "Reveal" light bulbs, seem to have a bright white...


----------



## Shadowracer

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can anyone ID this Body?? Its a one piece .No markings


Looks suspiciously like a re-pop of the JL/AW 57 Chev with the chrome details sanded off. I'm holding a JL one up to your picture....the roof dimensions etc all look pretty close.


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> its a 57 chevy , it may be made by taillights fade greg gipe


could be a Bruce-Badd-Dawg-Gavins (????))

Bubba 123 :wave:

oh, did you "Raise" the rear?? or did it come that way??

if Not, could be a MEV blem.... ?????


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
I don't think Bruce would have put his name on this... 
Too out of scale, front to back... Like JL*/*AW were*/*are wont to do...

Does the rear wheel well have a lip around it?

The JL*/*AW theory by ShadowRacer seems the most probable, but still
doesn't answer, *Who?*...

John
.


----------



## vaBcHRog

When I first looked at it I thought it might be a Big Roy's that had the side chrome removed. But after looking at the door lines it not his.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This gem GSX ccame from Mike Piz's body shop .Fine stripping job pal .Get the boys a Box-O-Joe and a dozen donuts on me. The guys here can't wait to pull her up to the traps and do a pass!!!





Now on the 57 Chevy blue body, it's raked that way. I didn't llift it .

Not from Bruce at Trax Hobbies body. Small lip on the rear wheel wells .

Anyone???


----------



## stirlingmoss

60chevyjim said:


> its a 57 chevy , it may be made by taillights fade greg gipe


forget the body.. where did you find them mags?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here dude. I think there 25 a set .He does 10 hole like on the 57 and also does 5 slot 70's type mags. All machined. Beautiful stuff


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here dude. I think there 25 a set .He does 10 hole like on the 57 and also does 5 slot 70's type mags. All machined. Beautiful stuff


does "Vincent" , "RRR" or anyone, make wheels w/ tires that are "White-Walls" 
TY,

Bubba :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Weird Jack (Rocket Science) and Tom Nagler (Thunder Slicks) us e to make them a while back. Looks like Auto World has them on some of their new cars maybe they will sell them. You could use the fronts.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok so this is one of my Indy racers .Clean original Aurora body .The engine was long gone .So I got a repro part from Phil at R R replicas and it broke in my slot box. So I used a small piece of Paper Clip to make a replacement roll bar. Drilled two tiny holes where I felt was comfortable and then used some instant glue and then hit the Paper Clip with some chrome from a paint pen and voila!!!! Back up and looking good imo ??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool thinking J65...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks RM .


Got me a new show case .All set up with 10 shelves!!! The bottom and the shelf made of wood will hold stuff in the cubes. The other 8 are for slot cars customs .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

But where ya gonna put all the Buicks???  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahahahaha. Yea my Buick's will be front and center .Maybe need2 shelves foe then .Then a shelf for my Glastech customs!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

great looking display cabinet !!


----------



## 66Galaxie500

Great looking cabinet.:thumbsup:
Are you going to install lights? Perhaps LED's?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

66Galaxie500 said:


> Great looking cabinet.:thumbsup:
> Are you going to install lights? Perhaps LED's?



Didn't ever dawn on me to lite it up .What do you recommend????

OK so I thought after seeing the hot Maverick Glastech put out, I got on the boys at Sky High Speed to get they're stuff in order and they did a nice job on this little guy for a friend Fast Eddie .











Finally a little self shop promotion lol!!!???

Umm RM, you think you can set me up with some South Amboy NJ decals in white or black or whatever your printer guy can do for us here. ??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the shop logo!!!

The mirrors will go on tom when the decals set. Not looking forward to messing with them.


----------



## 66Galaxie500

LED's will run cooler and last longer than a 40 watt tube light. You could put lights at the top and also under the center solid shelf. Or light it from the sides.
I have a closet with a lighting problem and am considering using LED's as a solution. But I have no experience with them, yet.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Is Fast Eddies last name Felson????


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*FarmTruck??:*

I have a dilemma, tjet of 4 gear for the Farm truck??

Photobucket down .Pics to follow .Standby:


----------



## stirlingmoss

I love them wheels..by the way joe I am right here in keyport.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

stirlingmoss said:


> I love them wheels..by the way joe I am right here in keyport.


Dude, ur 10 minutes from me!!!!!


----------



## alpink

dude !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good J65!!! And quit trying to steal my guys!!! I heard about it!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahahahaha!!!! Here are the two candidates for Farm truck .


----------



## Gear Head

Do em' both! I'm thinking tjet on the left and AFX on the right.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So the guys found this 59 GMC and thought it might make a good parts picker upper!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice find!!! I like trucks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Nice 59 GMC & two other P/U's! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. Here are a couple in the shop


----------



## Bubba 123

LUV that 2-Tone Chevy, W/ the camper-cap.....
need to paint ridges on it after color to look like them old "Aluv-E-Um"
caps we had (3 for me, then, I got's rich, & bought match'n "Fii-Bee-Glass"..)

seriously, still have an; '04 Dodge Dakota, Quad-cab & Match'n "Fii-Bee-Glass" cap :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So the guys found this 59 GMC and thought it might make a good parts picker upper!!!


are "These" MEV's (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yes the 71 farm truck and the 59 GMC are both MEV's!!!

Can't wait to see Mike at the show sunday!!! I'll buy all his blems!!!!

I can't stop building them!! I swear it's my therapy!!


----------



## vaBcHRog

You are not kidding about the Therapy!

Anyone going show how about taking some pictures of MEV (Mikes) new stuff. He hasn't updated his web site in a long time and I know he will have some new stuff.

Whish I lived closer.


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yes the 71 farm truck and the 59 GMC are both MEV's!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see Mike at the show sunday!!! I'll buy all his blems!!!!
> 
> I can't stop building them!! I swear it's my therapy!!


does he (Or ANYBODY) make a 1979 (or any year of same body lines) Step-Side, C-10 (??)
it should be the next body-line style after the 1971 - ? version...

could use 2, I don't Care what type of chassis it takes...
TY

Bubba the Senile 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

tyco makes them 73-80 style


----------



## Gear Head

I've got a master 70's chebby stepside that's just about ready for silicone if you're interested.


----------



## Bubba 123

Gear Head said:


> I've got a master 70's chebby stepside that's just about ready for silicone if you're interested.


if you are going to cast 'Em, SURE!! (what chassis, needs to be stronger than a T-Jet for actual animation-impressions of watching it "ZOOM"!!) :thumbsup:

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gear Head

JL/AW long wheel base tjet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are a few new arrivals.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's Farm truck and Daddy Dave's trucks .Under construction


----------



## stirlingmoss

ha ha love that farm truck!
now you just need the Asian's vw bug.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

stirlingmoss said:


> ha ha love that farm truck!
> now you just need the Asian's vw bug.



Thanks .I'm working on it now LMAO!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

A couple the boys been working on. They really surprised me with the Pearl [email protected]!! Sweet ride!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Some cool stuff coming out of your shop Joe65.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good J65!!! Like'n that Monte Carlo, looks agressive!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

And all decals right side up lol!!! 

Thanks guys ✌


RM thank the Glastech guys for the lead on the Monte?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's a dash Galaxie lowered.


----------



## Gear Head

:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the lowered Galaxie & all the other cool vehicles coming out of the shop! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

XracerHO said:


> Really like the lowered Galaxie & all the other cool vehicles coming out of the shop! ..RL



Thanks RL?


----------



## GT40

Joe :thumbsup:
Them *FORDS* are look in good 


:wave: GT40 :dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So the trailer showed up today with 2 65GS's from The Boys at GlasTech. Real clean job the boys do .


The 70 GS came out of Sky High Speed. May get him some sponsorship soon ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS




----------



## Bubba 123

[/QUOTE]

WOW!! even has the; "Tackonometer in the Hood" !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This Cobra also came in from GlasTech. Sweet ride


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bubba 123 said:


>


WOW!! even has the; "Tackonometer in the Hood" !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:[/QUOTE]

Hahahaha. Yea man .Has to be there. This is a copy of the GSX hot wheels. Originally Bad Dawg made me some .But the wheel base wasn't right, then I hired the Boys at GlasTech took it and made it 100%!!!!

Thanks RM .Awsome job on this beautiful casting .BTW, I have a fleet of them to finish lol!!!!


----------



## stirlingmoss

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> This Cobra also came in from GlasTech. Sweet ride


Didnt you get that cobra from me?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No, this is black .I got a sweet dark green from you bud. 

I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is a nice green with white striped version that came from stirlingmoss .Thanks pal :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

that green cobra would look good with some gold Vincent BBS rims on it


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff J65, although I'm a little partial to it anyways... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good stuff J65, although I'm a little partial to it anyways... RM



Thanks for posting RM. 

Where the heck is everyone?!?!?!?


Not sure if I will be posting pics anymore. Whats the deal here guys?!?!?!:freak:


----------



## stirlingmoss

Joe no time to post, busy with drag track/cars and getting ready for production to re-introduce the "gg32" resin cars which you know i ceased production in '02 and sold all my master molds to greg from tail lights fade in which is how he got started in casting.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keep posting J65!!! There's a lot of people viewing even if they don't comment... Hobby Talk has gone through some changes like everything else... Although it's had its headaches, it's still a good site...The TM thinks I live here...
Hope to see more people building/posting... RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks for posting RM.
> 
> Where the heck is everyone?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Not sure if I will be posting pics anymore. Whats the deal here guys?!?!?!:freak:


looking, reading & drooling...
just either hurt'n too much or too tired.. ROFLOL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. I know we're all busy .

RM, I don't wanna be one of the guys who give up on HT, it's the 2nd forum I like to come to daily. Buick site is first. 

I'm still gonna be posting ??


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks guys. I know we're all busy .
> 
> RM, I don't wanna be one of the guys who give up on HT, it's the 2nd forum I like to come to daily. Buick site is first.
> 
> *I'm still gonna be posting* ??


That's good news, Joe...
.
John
.


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks guys. I know we're all busy .
> 
> RM, I don't wanna be one of the guys who give up on HT, it's the 2nd forum I like to come to daily. Buick site is first.
> 
> I'm still gonna be posting ??


been "Re-Arranging" my cave/displays & taking pics....
weather (rain/cold & Arthritis/tendinitis..) slowing me....
got some NEW-Customs to Show-Off too :thumbsup:

Stay w/ us Joe... :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Enjoy viewing your posts J65, Stay w/ us & Keep posting! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The guys got a couple finished up. 

Guess what brand?


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome GSX & like the hood ornament on the #5! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## purple66bu

Joe just wanted to say it was nice finally meeting you and seeing some of your cars yesterday..
Dennis


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

purple66bu said:


> Joe just wanted to say it was nice finally meeting you and seeing some of your cars yesterday..
> Dennis



Same here Dennis. Always cool to let a face to the name ?✌


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Buicks J65... :thumbsup::thumbsup: was also glad to finally meet ya/hang out with at the show!!! Those Buicks looked almost as good as the Hooter's girls... RM


----------



## purple66bu

Randy you were at th Highland show????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I was roaming around looking for stuff...sorry I missed you...RM


----------



## purple66bu

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, I was roaming around looking for stuff...sorry I missed you...RM


oh man i wish i knew you were comin..Honda didnt say a word which is unlike him..i was there the whole show.


----------



## GT40

*Wouldn't you really like a Buick*

Living in Flint MI. everyone had at least one Buick in the barn
455's Have there own sound, nothing like it, so cool 

gt40


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This one came from HillTop Customs .Very nice job .Give those boys a case of suds on me :thumbsup: Even the "Sky High" billboards ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lol!!! The boys forgot the windows .Duh!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here's one of my tjet bone stock drag cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a little partial to the wagon myself... "not that there's anything wrong" with the Buick...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm a little partial to the wagon myself... "not that there's anything wrong" with the Buick...RM




Hahahahahaha Yea I figured you would be. 

But have up ever seen t-jet Gran National?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

May have seen one, it was in the rear view mirror...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> May have seen one, it was in the rear view mirror...RM


OUCH Walked right into that one lmao!!!


----------



## alfaslot1

stirlingmoss said:


> Joe no time to post, busy with drag track/cars and getting ready for production to re-introduce the "gg32" resin cars which you know i ceased production in '02 and sold all my master molds to greg from tail lights fade in which is how he got started in casting.


Really,thats how I got started ?,the molds of your bodies that i redid came from ebay from a seller in tenn.I even offered them back to you,then asked your permission to recast the six or so that were useable,you were uninterested in casting and said they were mine to do with what i wanted.I was casting at least three years before i bought your old molds.I may be getting a bit thin skinned in my old age but the above comment kinda rubs me the wrong way.GG32 was one of my favorite sellers back in the day,never was disappointed in anything i bought and the freebies were sometimes cooler than the auction item i bought.If any retired resin caster would have an issued with me I would think it would be the Mead bros.,who's bodies i have recast as many as i could get my hands on after reading a post on here that they would be ok with recasts of there work since they would not be casting again.thank you to gg32 for the '37 ford coupe,'47 chevy fleetline,'40 ford coupe,'39 chevy sedan,'47 chevy convertible,'33 phaeton pickup and any i might have forgot.best of luck with your re-introduction,looking forward to seeing your new work.
regards, greg


----------



## marzzz23

Nice meeting you at the Spring Brake Joe. You were definitely handing out some beat downs to the Marsh
boys. Thanks for being especially nice to my kiddo, i really appreciate the kindness.
Dave Marsh


----------



## stirlingmoss

alfaslot1 said:


> Really,thats how I got started ?,the molds of your bodies that i redid came from ebay from a seller in tenn.I even offered them back to you,then asked your permission to recast the six or so that were useable,you were uninterested in casting and said they were mine to do with what i wanted.I was casting at least three years before i bought your old molds.I may be getting a bit thin skinned in my old age but the above comment kinda rubs me the wrong way.GG32 was one of my favorite sellers back in the day,never was disappointed in anything i bought and the freebies were sometimes cooler than the auction item i bought.If any retired resin caster would have an issued with me I would think it would be the Mead bros.,who's bodies i have recast as many as i could get my hands on after reading a post on here that they would be ok with recasts of there work since they would not be casting again.thank you to gg32 for the '37 ford coupe,'47 chevy fleetline,'40 ford coupe,'39 chevy sedan,'47 chevy convertible,'33 phaeton pickup and any i might have forgot.best of luck with your re-introduction,looking forward to seeing your new work.
> regards, greg


I (gg32 now stirlingmoss)) do recall (back in '02 or so)swapping all of my molds and blanks (approx. 50-100) with you for a afx collection you had.
from what I remember you were not casting or selling resin cars at the time and you wanted to learn,(the few molds you got from tenn were horrible and you had no luck in casting due to that) along with all my master blanks and molds i shared all my secrets, potions,formulas and tricks of the trade with you,i even offered to help you on how to cast windows and vacuum form windows,also how to cast flames inside the the bodies (which was unheard of then) things you didn't know how to do yet.
the thing that kinda bothered me is that I never got credit for all the resin bodies that were sold on the web that were created from my molds and these were not hotwheels or matchbox knockoffs bodies these were one of a kind that took weeks to create.
as far as the meads bros (it was only 1 bro at the time) he got a hold of my 37 chevy coupe that I created and he remolded it and took credit for it when I contacted him about it he his father chewed me out and said "don't be a F'n baby"!
anyway thank you greg, much continued success to you in the casting world,hope we get to meet someday.


----------



## alfaslot1

I regret commenting on this in Joes thread as it has nothing to do with him but the afx trade you are speaking of really was not with me.when I won the auction for the used molds it was from a seller in tennesse in about 2006.then you listed a used vacuform machine that i bought at about the same time,at that point i made you aware that i had your molds and their condition asking if were interested in having them back,you were not so i asked permission to make and sell bodies from them,you gave it.again I am sorry Joe that this came up in your thread and will not comment any more in your thread unless it has something to do with you slot cars.
regards, greg


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good Greg. You and John can talk all day long here .I feel like I'm getting s history lesson lol!!!

Never met you Greg but I did meet stirlingmoss .Awsome guy .As I'm sure you are too ??

No worries really guys ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Tom Stumpf turned me into this guy Chuck doing select cars .About 24-30 a year is all he does. Being a Buick guy I'm definitely partial to Olds and Pontiac. These are impressive to say the least 

Enjoy


----------



## Super Coupe

They are some great looking cars you have there J65.
>Tom<


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

. 
Those are some kinda good lookin', Joe...

Would love to have one of the '70 T/A's, with the blue and
white reversed...

Great snags...

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys .Yea this guy is an artist .

Tom I didn't forget ur set of 2 micro cars .I'll hit Pete up at Parsippany .Are you going?


----------



## marzzz23

Wow Joe those are oustanding, what kind of $$$$$ do you have to shell out for them?


----------



## Aurora_Addict

Joe, those cars done by Chuck are top notch. I am a big fan of his work also and you nailed it when you called him an artist. Only have a few of his cars in my collection so far, but I am on the look out to add more.
Thanks for posting those.

Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks guys .Yea this guy is an artist .
> 
> Tom I didn't forget ur set of 2 micro cars .I'll hit Pete up at Parsippany .Are you going?


No problem with the cars Joe. I will be at the Parsippany show to see what's new or old or whatever. lol
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well they range from 95-195. I'm told. 

Dave this guy Chuck is no joke. Super nice guy too. 

Super Coupe, see u at the show ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*Christine's brother Chuck*

Let's call this one Chuck, Christine's brother lol!!

Lowered it as low as I can go without hogging out the wells .Some Vincent's wheels and this baby flies after some tuning and polishing. Some side pipes to let em breathe!!


----------



## marzzz23

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well they range from 95-195. I'm told.
> 
> Dave this guy Chuck is no joke. ?


They are awesome. Don't have that kind coin!


----------



## TomH

Chuck is looking real fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks guys .Yea this guy is an artist .
> 
> Tom I didn't forget ur set of 2 micro cars .I'll hit Pete up at Parsippany .Are you going?


"Clayton, NY."
That guy's from My old neck of the woods!!
going there in early July (Watertown) for our 40ty class re-union...

could you please PM me his Email or address (Clayton's another small "Berg" on the St. Lawrence River... between Cape Vincent & Alexandria Bay)..

Pete :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
*Chuck* looks sooo good with those wheels, Joe...

Most excellent...

John
.


----------



## XracerHO

Chuck looks Great! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## TomH

That is all well and good. Just make sure it doesn't turn red and start mashing people.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks guys. It's a great runner too. Some of these Ultra-G chassis run very well with a little tweaking. Which I never mind doing lol .Let's face it, it's what we love to do!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I have to admit that AW got this one right too. Add some fat rally's and here ya go


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So, as much as it hurt to do this, it had to be done. So now I have the ONLY 65 Buick GS Convertible ?

Input is always welcome as usual .Any and all suggestions appreciated


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet Joe, just like visiting the candy store. I need one of each........


Rob


----------



## rodstrguy

Love it Joe... White interior is a little plain though... JK!


----------



## Piz

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have to admit that AW got this one right too. Add some fat rally's and here ya go


I would agree if the flames had some color , really black flames ? Aw has done this a couple of times , i just dont get it , ive been to 100s if not 1000s of car shows / cruises including the biggest of them all woodward ave . And i have never seen plain black flames on a car


----------



## EliteThink

yes, they look fantastic.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any suggestions on the interior??


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Any suggestions on the interior??


get a cheap diecast convertible..
chop the tops off the seats for the front seat's "Backs"...
take the rear seat, cut the top & chop the very bottom of the seat & refit..
see if you can cut-n- fit the dash...
if it has a top "Boot", fit it in...










I used a VW Thing boot & inside for this...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

*interiors*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Any suggestions on the interior??


I use the jl pullback tjet style 65 mustang's for the whole interior and the boot and some times the windshield too .
>>one like the mustang convertible in this picture <<
they fit the tjet Camaro's firebird's the masaratti and the
old tjet Lincoln sedan great and a lot of others .
I used it in the tjet stake truck too 
it was missing the interior part with the front screwpost.


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice conversion Pete!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very cool Pete &#55357;&#56397; I did this in the 70's 






Jim I too use those stang interiors. But for this 65 I need to do some kind of decal for seats. 

No room. The chassis is right up against the white styrene now.


----------



## Bubba 123

Bill Hall said:


> Nice conversion Pete!


TY, But I "Stole" the Archie's Jalopy idea from someone else that posted
a pic. on HT.....
the interior, was original trial/error though :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Very cool Pete �� I did this in the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just paint the "Floor" & cut the tops off diecast seats tips (1/4-ish inch)
> same w/back....
> since this is a OOAK.. I have a spare "T-Bird" back seat cover w/ head rests
> was from the Bruce's Elvira T-Bird (1960) PM me it's black but paintable..
> makes the car a 2-seater..
> Pete :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice chopping guys!!! Will need to show this thread to the boys...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe what you need then is the paper interior like in a faller cadillac


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

60chevyjim said:


> joe what you need then is the paper interior like in a faller cadillac




Ya know what, I can just draw an interior too I guess!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice chopping guys!!! Will need to show this thread to the boys...RM




Lmao!!!! Dude, remember I was a kid when I did that .Very primitive indeed. Can't wait to see what the Pro's do it Hilltop Customs!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok, so this one was saved. I got it from stirlingmoss, thanks pal, and Mike Piz finished the save with some great chrome, front and back, So, put some cool 5 slot rims omit and it is slick!!!!


Thanks guys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

This one came from Piz Productions


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

*Wheelie GS*

This one came from Piz Productions too. Thank the boys in the paint shop for me.

I added the wheelie pick up shoe deal. It's a nos piece. Not many of them left. The shoe hook is almost a circle so they hang onto the chassis somewhat.


----------



## XracerHO

Three Great Looking Rides! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

hey :wink2:
"How" do you keep the pickup shoe springs from "Fly'n"???

Bubba 123


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bubba 123 said:


> hey :wink2:
> "How" do you keep the pickup shoe springs from "Fly'n"???
> 
> Bubba 123



A little bit of CA glue ?


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> A little bit of CA glue ?


AAAAHHH!!! :grin2:

TY,
Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking yellow Ford, but a great looking red high flying Buick!!! I remember trying that many years ago, before the days of Super Glue :laugh:
RM


----------

